# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Adventures in the Forgotten Realms [OOC]

## Chambers

_Adventures in the Forgotten Realms_

Game Threads
In Character | Out of Character | Recruitment
*The Party*
*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Alignment*
*Class*
*Region*
*Patron Deity*
*Speech Color*

MontCestMoi
Orlando Hawksguard
Human
Lawful Good
Paladin
Dalelands
Tymora
*Goldenrod*

Chromascope3D
Arae
Human
Lawful Good
Medium
Western Heartlands
Kelemvor
*Fire Brick*

rypt
Ordyn Windmere
Human
Neutral Good
Warden
Silverymoon
Helm
*336666*

Xanyo
Yzara Yzelle
Human
Lawful Neutral
Sorcerer
Haluraa
Mystra
*Purple*

Taelas
Tamsin Boothe
Human
Chaotic Neutral
Ranger
The North
Malar
*Dark Green*

Athaleon
Kelveroth
Moon Elf
Chaotic Neutral
Magus
Sword Coast
Corellon Larethian
*Blue*



*Character Histories*
*Character*
*Advanced Talent*
*Faction*
*Patron*
*Nemesis*
*Title*
*Power*
*Time of Troubles*

Yzara
-
-
Lady Cassandra Thann (Major)
-
-
-
Avoided All

Kelveroth
Temporal Haste, Altered Time (Slow)
Council of the Wood (Major)
-
-
Veteran of Hellgate War (Minor)
TBD
Met Vhaeraun

Tamsin
-
-
Khelban Blackstaff Arunsun (Minor)
Obould Many-Arrows (Intermediate)
Veteran of Hellgate War (Minor)
-
Missed Mielikki

Ordyn
-
-
Turlang the Deeproot (Intermediate)
-
Veteran of the Hellgate War (Minor)
-
Met Bahamut

Orlando
-
Knights of the North (Intermediate)
-
-
Veteran of Hellgate War (Minor), Zhent Fighter (Intermediate)
TBD
Missed Torm

Arae
-
Church of Kelemvor (Intermediate), Harpers (Minor)
-
Adham Rusah (Minor)
Sister Mercy in Luruar (Minor)
-
Missed Mystra



Seasons of Adventure Tables
*Spoiler*
Show

Percentile
# of Seasons

01-20
2

21-50
3

51-70
4

71-90
5

91-00
6



_What happened while they were adventuring?_

Roll percentile on this table for each Season of Adventure your character has. Add 10 to the result for each other time you have rolled on this table. 

For example, a character has 3 Seasons of Adventure. They roll for their first Season and get a result of 26. They roll for their second Season and get a 47 and add 10 for their previous Season, getting a final result of 57. For their third Season they roll 74 and add 20 for their previous Seasons, getting a final result of 94.

Percentile
Result

01-20
*A Quiet Year*

Whether through good luck, proper planning, or gear selection, your travels this year led you only to victory. Your contracts were easily filled and by mid-Season you were starting to get bored with the lack of challenges. To keep yourself sharp you put extra time into training and the results have paid off. 

_Choose a Benefit_:
 - Gain Extra Combat Talent or Extra Magic Talent as a bonus feat
 - Gain 10 extra Skill Points
 - Gain 20 extra Hit Points

21-50
*Interesting Challenges*

This was the sort of year that those who day-dream about adventure wish for. You traveled to interesting places and didnt take too long to get where you were going. Your foes were overcome by your superior skill and your clients were extra appreciative of your daring. The endcap for an enriching year was a highly prized place at the inn for your Winter.

_Choose a Benefit_:
 - Join a Faction
 - Advance your relationship with a Faction
 - Gain 5,000gp

51-70
*Difficult Choices*

You faced hardships that tested not only your skill to succeed but your will to keep going. Some things were broken here that may never be repaired; business relationships, friendships, even lives. Its years like this one that make or break adventurers. Raising from one failure is something most can do, but when even victory is just a different kind of defeat most folk will hang up their swords and quit the road.

_Choose a Benefit:_
- Gain a Nemesis
- Gain a Patron
- Advance your relationship with a Nemesis or Patron
- Gain a single magic item worth 10,000gp or less

71-90
*Fight for Survival*

Some years it feels like even the road itself is against you. What can go wrong will go wrong and at the worst possible time. Allies abandoned you, enemies revealed their hidden advantage, and you were shown how fragile the thread can be that ties you to this world. Merely surviving this year is an accomplishment worthy of respect. Giving it back as good as you get is how you prove your worth and rise above the ranks.

_Choose a Benefit:_
 - Gain or Advance a relationship (Faction, Nemesis, Patron).
 - Earn or Advance a Title.
 - Gain a Sphere-Specific Drawback of your choice and learn an Advanced or Legendary Talent from that sphere. This drawback may never be bought off. This may only be chosen once.

91+
*Against all Odds*

Only fools and certain priests trust their lives to fate but sometimes it seems as though youre left with little choice. No one could be expected to go against impossible odds and survive, let alone remain sane. Corpses and the broken shells of those still living are all that you've left behind this year, having nothing else to give. This years stories are told not in celebration but in hushed warning. Your deeds are known far and wide and townsfolk call you both criminal and hero; your companions know that both are true but you can't tell the difference this year. The only lesson worth learning here is that winning means you get to keep living. A rude and brutal lesson that can never be taught, only experienced.

_Choose a Benefit:_
 - Gain or Advance a relationship (Faction, Nemesis, Patron)
 - Claim a Power (may only choose once)
 - Gain 10,000gp 



*Rewards*

Your character may have one or more relationships with a Faction, Nemesis, or Patron. Each relationship is graded as either Minor, Intermediate, or Major and can be increased or decreased according to the characters actions.

_Factions_
Your character joins an existing Faction in an official capacity, whether it be a Church of a specific deity, a mercenary company, a merchant alliance, or some other organization. Each Faction offers free assistance to their members when they are able to and expect similar help from the character when called upon. The amount of aid received depends on the characters relationship with the Faction.

_Patrons_
An existing NPC in the realms becomes your Patron. They provide access to information, spells, and gear and in return expect you to complete tasks for them. A Patron may have multiple adventurers under their protection.

_Nemesis_
An existing NPC in the realms becomes your Nemesis. They go out of their way to disrupt the character's plans and make life difficult for them. Nemesis are normally only lethal in their intent when the relationship becomes Major. A Nemesis may only have a relationship with one character.

_Titles_
Anyone can call themselves a Dragonslayer but the folks who live on the road and work in the guardhouses know the difference between those who say they are and those who've done the deed. You gain a heroic title of your choice that is known and recognized across the region. Titles have the same grades as relationships but function differently. The grade of your title refers to how widely known it is. A Minor title is known across a whole Region; an Intermediate title is known across a few Regions; a Major title is recognized known across all of Faerun.

_Powers_
Sometimes the Gods leave their mark upon a mortal. For good or for ill, they bear the symbol of the deities Power. A character may only gain a Power once and no other character can have the same Power.

_Powers will be revealed after characters have been selected. They are the remnants of divine action and can not be planned for. Powers will have drawbacks._

Adventuring History
*Spoiler*
Show

The Time of Troubles

When the gods Bane and Myrkul tried to steal a deity-level artifact from their deific overlord Ao, they triggered Ao's wrath and Ao banished all divine powers to walk among their mortal followers for a season. Some gods hid, others fought, some died and had their mantles taken by mortals. There are people alive in the world now who knew Mystra, the Goddess of Magic just as an adventurer before she ascended to Power. Your character may have been a child then but deific power could be encountered anywhere and it's effects were felt far and wide. What sort of experience did your character have during the Time of Troubles?

Roll percentile. 

Percentile
Result

01-40
You did not encounter any deific Powers during their time on Toril.

 - If this was on purpose gain access to the Divination Sphere or a Divination talent. Why were you hiding from the Powers?
 - If you wanted to meet the Gods and failed instead gain access to the Fate Sphere or a Fate talent. Which Powers did you want to find?

41-70
You were in the crowd when a deity revealed their Power to the masses. Which deity was it? 

 - Was the event less than pleasant, perhaps disturbing or even fatal to some? Gain access to the Protection Sphere or a Protection talent. 
 - Was the event a wonder, beneficial to most and a cornerstone of faith for many new worshippers? Gain access to the Enhancement Sphere or an Enhancement talent.

71-99
You talked to a deity and came face-to-face with a Power of Faerun. What was it like?

 - Being close to that much Power was overwhelming and intoxicating and left you craving more. Gain access to the Mana Sphere or a Mana talent.
 - Seeing firsthand how inconsequential your life was when compared to the dramatic personal of the cosmos was a sobering and uncomfortable revelation. Gain access to the Life Sphere or a Life talent.

00
You witnessed the death of a God. Choose either Bane, Bhaal, Myrkul, or Torm. You gain a Power.



Those Who HarpThe Harpers are the original troublemakers, busybodies, and spy network for those adventurers in the North who feel compelled to put a boot to the ugly face of evil. The Harpers have been operating for almost 1500 years and are backed by some of the most powerful arcanists Toril has ever seen. The local bartender, shopkeep, or stableboy may all be an ear or eye for Those Who Harp, making it their business to know the business of everyone else. Raise a wand or swing a blade for very long in the North and chances are youve crossed paths with the Harpers though youd be lucky to know it.

The road to Hell is paved with good intentions and the Harpers have the highest hopes of them all.

1369 Dale Reckoning (Year of the Gauntlet)

*The Fall of Hellgate Keep*

In an effort to dislodge the Blue Bear Uthgardt tribe from Hellgate, two Harpers set off a chain of events that would lead to thousands of deaths. They spread rumors meant to entice the Uthgardt and their hag leader into raiding parties out of the Keep. In this they were successful as the fiendish armies of Hellgate Keep were unleashed upon Sundabar, Silverymoon, and the High Forest, all searching for the _gates_ that they believed were there. Almost a full third of Sundabars population died during the assaults.

While the innocent civilians and town partisans were dying to fiendish fire and claw, the Harpers snuck into Hellgate Keep and activated an artifact that inverted the ancient wards that surrounded the city. The wards imploded and Hellgate Keep was destroyed along with everything for miles around.

The two Harpers accomplished their mission of destroying the keep. They also died in the blast and their diversionary rumors cost thousands of people their lives. For those that run the Harpers this was the price that must be paid to stop evil and they would decide who will pay it, willing or not, full knowing or not.

Make a choice.

*Aid the Harpers.*
Gain or Increase your relationship with the Harpers.

You didnt know what would happen when a trusted contact of yours decided to trust _you_ a little bit more. The Harpers need help and they were asking you - why wouldnt you say yes? It seemed easy, just spread rumors about the secret _gates_ to other planes hidden in the free cities. You did what you were asked. Its not your fault all those people died, you didnt kill them. Thats what your friend told you afterwards, anyway. Whether you believe it or not is another matter.

*Defend the Cities.* 
Gain a Minor Title (Veteran of Hellgate War).

You were wrapping up some finished business when you heard the news of the fiendish army on the wing - and they were headed straight for you! You could have fled. With your talent you could have hidden or found a way out. You chose to stay. When fiends wage war there are no bystanders - you either pick up a sword or you die. Thousands did both and Sundabar almost burned to the ground.

*Follow the Road.*
Gain or Advance a Faction, Title, Patron, or Nemesis of your choice.

The North is a big place and you cant be everywhere at once. Some decisions put you on a path that leads to unforeseen horizons, vistas of experience and chance that must be pursued or else forever lost. Chase your silver dream.



1370 Dale Reckoning (Year of the Tankard)

*The Rise of the Moonstars*

Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun had been accused and found guilty of secret dealing with Fzoul Chembryl, a high priest of Bane and leader of the Zhentarim. His ends may justify the means but the Harpers cast him out which caused a schism among those loyal to Blackstaff and to the Harpers of Twilight Hall. Khelben and Laeral Silverhand left the Harpers and founded their own group called the Moonstars.

The Moonstars are smaller in number than the Harpers and thus more tightly held under the control of Blackstaff. He directs all missions and has no qualms about accepting less savory members to his alliance. Harpers are not allowed in Blackstaff tower. Where the Harpers are seen as Heroes for the people, the Moonstars - or Tel'Teukiira in old elven - are Khelbens personal problem solvers and he only cares about getting the job done.

Make a choice.

*Aid the Harpers:* 
Gain or Increase your relationship with the Harpers.

Whats right is right and someone in league with Banites is no ally of yours. The Blackstaff has lived for far too long getting his own way without consequences; its time he paid up. Twilight Hall will find out who among the Harpers is loyal to the cause and who is a traitor in disguise. Youve either thrown your lot with the old guard or decided to ignore the whole thing. Either path leads to the same end, the expulsion of the traitors and a re-examination of all Harper business.

*Aid the Moonstars:*
Gain or Increase a Patronage with Khelban Blackstaff Arunsun.

A hard judgment is the only kind worth a damn. The Blackstaff isnt afraid to do what needs to be done and he has found a kindred spirit in yourself. Youre just a prospect now and havent even seen the inside of Blackstaff tower, but if you continue to make the hard choices and do what needs to be done it wont be long before the doors open.

*Follow the Road:*
Gain or Advance a Faction, Title, Patron, or Nemesis of your choice.

Harper business is best left to Those Who Harp. The rest of the world has to get by on their own and youve no one else to do the heavy lifting for you. Best get to work, traveler.



1371 Dale Reckoning (Year of the Unstrung Harp)

The Phaerimm locked under the sands of Anauroch are accidentally released and the aberrant sorcerers surround and besiege the elven city of Everska. 

Khelben Arunsun transports a small elven army from Waterdeep to relieve Eversaka but his forces become trapped in the city. Backed by the Lords Alliance, Laeral Silverhand marches another relief force to Everska in the heart of winter but has not arrived yet.

The city of Sundabar has had two years to recover from the terrible injuries it received but there are some wounds that time alone can not heal. While a body needs medicine, the spirit needs wonder and refreshment as well. Sundabar reached out to all the free cities of the North for aid and many noble houses helped with the recovery efforts. On the two year anniversary of the Hellgate War the memories are still too vibrant and real for anything other than a somber memorial but House Thann, along with other noble houses of Waterdeep, sent representatives to the city to remember the fallen and honor the survivors. A small band of adventurers stumble upon a contingent of hidden deamonfey and deal with the problem.

Orc Chieftain Obould declares himself King and commands the land north of Evermoors and west of the Moonwood. The League of the Silver Marches is agreed upon by the cities of that region to band together in mutual defense against the rise of King Obould Many-Arrows. The High Ladys Alliance is led by High Lady Alustriel of Silverymoon.

Caught up by internecine strife the Harpers spend most of this year consolidating power between those deemed loyal. Many local assets lose all contact with their handlers and the reliability of the Harpers spy network suffers as they shrink in size. Those once considered allies are now viewed with suspicion by Twilight Hall as the Harpers enter a new era of uncertainty and misplaced trust.

A full year has passed since the treants of Tall Trees began reforesting and sealing off Hellgate Keep. They have blockaded the Turnstone Pass with an avalanche and diverted caravan traffic to the River Raurin. Turlangs plan is to expand the High Forest until it covers twice the size it is now but in typical tree-thinking fashion hes taking his time with the growth.

On the other end of the High Forest, the elves of Caerilcarn have rebuilt the old dwarfhold settlement called the Stronghold of the Nine. The Council has been reaching out to elves all over Toril and encouraging them to migrate to the High Forest, with some calling it New Earlann. The Council folk have had a warm reception in Everska but all trade and talk has been suspended as the elven Hidden City has become besieged by aberrations and their mind-slaved armies. Not strong enough to mount a military campaign, the Council has instead begun a relief effort to raise funds among the wealthy cities of the Sword Coast. The monies raised are buying food and medical supplies that need to be somehow brought into the city under siege.

Wherever the Black Road wanders, youll find a Knight of the North to walk it. Though the Zhents have seemed to pause their efforts at expanding into the North they have no intention of abandoning their current holds. The Zhentarim control the pass through the Graypeak Mountains at a critical time as the last leg of the Black Road is the main road towards Everska. The Knights are outnumbered by their entrenched adversary and are biding their time to make a decisive strike. A main difficulty they face is the corrupting nature of the Zhentarim; folk will turn a blind eye or lean aside to whisper news for a coin in their hands when times are tough. The Knights are having trouble learning who they can trust and who is a hardened Zhent as opposed to a paid informant.

The main task of the new Church of Kelemvor has been trying to convince people that Myrkul is truly gone. The former god of the dead relished having folk worry about him, a nagging thought always in the back of their mind. Kelemvor instead views death as a natural part of life, not to be avoided or feared but accepted when the time is right. His Doomguides have been seen traveling the roads of the North in this work and have made significant progress. Most folk now at least know that theres a new god of the dead and that their dogma is different.

The fledgling branch of Kelemvites in the North is run by a priest named Felius. Though small in number his group has an outsized influence because of their willingness to become involved and aid others. While his priests are traveling hes working out of a rented room in Silverymoon trying to figure out how to build the first temple to Kelemvor in the region.



The group was formed in spring of 1371 in Sundabar during the two year anniversary memorial for all who fought during the Hellgate War. Arae was getting ready to get out of Sundabar to evade the inquisitive justicar while Yzara was there at the behest of House Thann, as part of the entertainment for the nobles at the memorial. The group of you stumble upon half-fiends living covertly in the city. The daemonfey of House Dlardrageth are elves that long ago turned toward demon worship and were released with the destruction of Hellgate Keep. A coven of them had infiltrated Sundabar in the wake of the Hellgate War and were consolidating their power when the group of you discovered them.

1371 Dale Reckoning (Year of the Unstrung Harp)

*Spring In the House of Dlardrageth*

Freed from their stasis prison, the sun elf daemonfey of House Dlardrageth set out to learn what had happened in hundreds of years of their imprisonment. The city of Sundabar was known to them as Citadel Sundbarr and they used their ancient knowledge of the old city to find secret ways into and out of the underlevels. The elf supremacists sought to steal the secrets of the volcanic Everfire forge and infiltrated the lives and minds of the smiths there.

Through their corrupt magic the daemonfey imprisoned the minds of dozens of smiths. When your group discovered their plans they used the innocent smiths as fodder to cover their escape.

Make a choice.

*Diplomacy: Save the mind-enslaved workers and let the daemonfey escape.*

Results: You showed mercy to those suffering under the fiendish compulsions and took them alive while the daemonfey escaped. The smiths, their families, and the Lord of Sundabar himself, Helm Dwarf-Friend, congratulate you on making the difficult choice to preserve life when a more bloody glory is tempting. The smiths are able to catalog the materials and plans that the daemonfey escaped with and provide you with a sample of similar ore to help with divinations in tracking the fiends. The Sundabar chapter of the Most Careful Order of Skilled Smiths & Metalforgers buy your group a three year adventuring company charter with Sundabar.


*Warfare: Kill the mind-enslaved workers and stop the daemonfey from escaping.*  

Results: ?



1371 Dale Reckoning 

*Summer in the City of Splendor*

If there's something Cassandra Thann likes more than having an important role in social events it's for her own House to gain favor through glorious deeds and create more reasons to host parties for her to show off. Her retainer discovering a fiendish plot, thwarting it, and saving the lives of the innocent smiths is a story that she wants to hear in person and so she's invited the recently chartered company to the Thann estate in Waterdeep. Traveling on House Thanns coin means traveling in style and safety and for once you are the pilgrims being guarded on the road.

Once in Waterdeep, Cassandra does not have that many demands on your time. Those who enjoy fancy dinner parties enjoy them while the rest suffer through the whims of nobility. She encourages you to pursue your own business while in the city for the summer and offers her villa free of charge with the caveat that you do no evil and keep her abreast of any juicy rumors and gossip.

How do you spend your Summer at House Thann?

Choice one or make your own plan.
Investigate the elemental lodestones from the Sundabar forge. Understand their properties and theorize what the daemonfey want with them.Research the House of Dlardrageth and where they came from and what their motives might be.Spend time getting to know the social circuit of Waterdeep nobility. Are you trying to make new friends or just digging for rumors?Get lost in the City of Splendors. Pick a craft or profession and live like a local for the month.Look for more work. Now that youve a bona fide adventuring company charter you can attract both more lucrative contracts and hire your own sellswords to fill out your numbers.

The Summer of Splendor is profitable for each of you as you spend your time wisely. Both Yzara and Orlando find suitable contracts for the years remaining adventuring season from their new friends in the High and Low parts of town. Arae and Tamsin settle down for a few weeks and take a breather from the stress of the road while Kelveroth and Odryn team up to find out what their fiendish foes were up to.

Ordyn gains Lore: Magic Item Crafting (2 ranks)
Yzara gains Lore: Waterdeep Nobility (2 ranks)
Arae gains Lore: Waterdeep Clergy (2 ranks)
Tamsin gains Lore: Waterdeep Castle District (2 ranks)
Orlando gains Lore: Waterdeep Dock Ward (2 ranks)
Kelveroth gains Lore: House Dlardrageth (2 ranks)

A thousand years before elves first taught magic to the humanfolk of Netheril, the sun elf House Dlardrageth turned to demon worship and in turn corrupted many other houses of elven nobility. Their deceit was eventually discovered and caused the Seven Citadels War which ended with them either destroyed or imprisoned beneath the earth in stasis fields; their leaders in one prison that would become Hellgate Keep, their main armies in another dungeon whose name and location would be lost to time. 

Their corruption was so great and widespread that the elves of Myth Adofhar, in their shame at the actions of their cousins, placed the entire city and its mythal in a stasis field outside the time frame of Toril effectively shunting the entire city to some point in the future. It has yet to reappear.

The elemental lodestones taken from the volcano underneath Sundabar are mostly used for infusing living elementals into metal weapons and armor. These particular lodestones are useful for imprisoning the spirits of earth and fire elementals, attracting them and then binding them. Experimenting with the lodestones shows that they could be used in reverse to repel and disband certain kinds of energies. The effect is weak with the limited amount of lodestones available, but in theory a large enough supply could create a constant dispelling effect over a large field.

---
Lady Cassandra Thann wishes you a fond farewell at the end of your summer and tells Yzara to come back with more exciting stories to tell. 
Where do you decide to go?

Choose one option for your primary mission and one for your secondary mission.

From One House to Another
Resupply, Recovery, and Reacquisition
Cracking Skulls
House Dlardrageth Investigation

*From One House to Another:* A caravan carrying luxury goods was attacked and captured while sailing down the River Rauvin near the Evermoors. Trolls are blamed but which trolls care about jade hairpieces and glass figurines? Payment is for recovery of the goods; any personnel rescued is extra.

*Resupply and Reacquisition:* The Bloodaxe mercenary company out of Sundabar needs help completing their contract to protect Longsaddle from the Blue Sigil, a monstrous group of ogre mercenaries. The Blue Sigil outnumber the Bloodaxes 4 to 1 and almost all of them are ogres.

*Cracking Skulls*: Someone in Skullport has offended the wrong ships captain and must be taught a lesson. The Shipmaster's Hall needs a group of toughs to break up a smuggling ring operating in the docks and they were nonspecific as to how this should be accomplished.

*House Dlardrageth Investigation*: The Council of the Wood has invited your group to their Stronghold in the High Forest to try and track the movements of the escaped daemonfey. They know the location of a large vein of lodestone but its in the weird Star Mounts.



1371 Dale Reckoning Fall

*House Dlardrageth Investigation + Resupply and Reacquisition*

The Council would like to borrow your sample of the lodestone for further tests. They offer to teleport the group from Waterdeep to the Stronghold to drop off the lodestone and then take folks to Longsaddle. The leader of the Council of the Wood, the wood elf Lady Morgwais Nightmeadow, suspects it will take a few weeks to work with the sample and align the sympathetic resonances with the vein somewhere in the Star Mounts. They are not familiar with whats going on with the mercenary companies but are hesitant to fully believe the Bloodaxes claims about Blue Sigil. She advises that though ogres are generally nasty and hostile, they have the right to exist like everyone else and the fact that they have banded together for mutual aid and protection is worth investigating.

*Longsaddle* (Tamsin, Orlando, Arae, Ordyn)

Longsaddle is a trading post village notable for two things: beef and mad wizards. Farms and ranches surround Longsaddle for miles around and the village of little more than 100 folk will swell to nearly four times that number of people and thousands of cattle during the trading season. The village is the private demesne of a family of powerful wizards named the Harpells who live in a massive mansion protected by a dome of magical force. The Harpells control the wardings that surround the village and blast any hostile force that gets too close.

The doors of Ivy Mansion have been closed for months and no one has seen any of the Harpells for the same time. Its no mystery why they are gone; the family leader Malchor took his entire family off-plane for a vacation. The Harpells hired the Bloodaxe mercenary company to keep the peace while they were gone but they forgot to mention when they would return. Velkor Minairr is the field commander of the Bloodaxes and hes done a good job of keeping the village safe from rustlers and other petty criminals, but now the village is in the full swing of cattle trading season and regional scavengers are taking advantage of the wizard's absence. Cattle thefts have become more common and better organized led by the Blue Sigil ogre company. So far there have been two deaths because of the ogre raids, two ranch hands that tried to fight them off instead of fleeing.

Velkor knows the full strength of the Blue Sigil is far above his own companies and is not certain of the outcome were they to take to the field in numbers. He wants to avoid a pitched battle unless hes convinced they will win and needs help finding a way to get the ogres to stop their raids.

*Make a choice.*

_Warfare._

The Bloodaxe Mercenary Company is chartered out of Sundabar and is actually owned by the current Lord of Sundabar himself, Helm Dwarf-Friend. Due to this connection the field commander Velkor is able to draw on reserves of credit to hire extra swordhands from the ranchers and local toughs, enough to pay for a militia 150 strong. Their strength added to the Bloodaxes current roster of 70 would leave your side outnumbered by only 2 to 1 against the ogres in a stand up fight or even better odds if youre able to whittle the ogres down through skirmishes and ambushes before committing to pitched battle.

The risks are high as casualties on your side are all but guaranteed; a rancher with sword in hand and a season or two on the road is no match for a hulking ogre. The rewards are commensurate with the risk as youd effectively demolish the entire Blue Sigil clan, taking whatever loot theyve stolen for yourselves.

The Bloodaxe company fields 20 mounted knights supported by 40 Infantry and a squad of 10 Archers.

_Diplomacy._

The Blue Sigil is an unknown in a land where the strange and unknown are dangers to be feared. Theyve been a successful mercenary company for 15 years now and maintain their home in a half-ruined castle now named Mogs Keep, named so after the current leader of the Blue Sigil. Mogs Keep is a half days ride away from Longsaddle in the western foothills. Only the truly desperate, depraved, or those with secret motives would hire an orge for anything, let alone a whole company of them to act in force. Blue Sigil is eager for battle and their rudimentary organization has done nothing to blunt their bloodlust and fearsome practices.

Mog is smart enough to know that the mages who live in Longsaddle would destroy his entire company if they bothered them but somehow the ogres have learned the wizards are gone. Negotiating with ogres is actually quite simple; either they agree to your terms or they try to eat you. Some of the local ranchers want to simply give the ogres some cattle as tribute until the Harpells get back. With any other group of ogres its an even chance they just eat you instead but Mog is cunning and can recognize a deal when he sees it. Free food for doing nothing is practically the dream of most ogres.

_Skullduggery_.

The Harpells were the sword hanging over the heads of the ogres that prevented them from raiding the town. One bartender suggests that the simplest solution is to convince the ogres that the Harpells are back. There are a few other mages in town that could help with a Harpell impersonation, though they all lack the earthshaking Art of that family. The locals know the habits and peculiarities of the family well enough to attempt the trick but the problem with deceiving an ogre is that youve got to get close enough to talk to them and thats within grabbing and eating range. If you can figure out a way to keep the impersonators out of harm's way then the local talent will agree to the con.

Another bartender disagrees and says that the real simplest solution is to hire the Blue Sigil to go somewhere else. Theyre a mercenary company, give them a job that sends them away. Unfortunately this bartender doesnt also have the coin on hand to pay the ogres wages but says they charge about 500gp a week.

*Stronghold of the Nine* (Yzara, Kelveroth)

The High Forest is the largest and greatest forest on Toril. When folk speak of the Savage Frontier, the High Forest makes up about 20% of it. While even greater thousands of years ago, its size today is due to the seemingly divine protection the forest enjoys along with the guardianship of the sylvan elves. The gods Eldath and Mielikki are known to personally intervene when loggers start setting fires and falling trees and the elves drive back orcs, drow, humans, and all others who would bring harm to the forest. Remnants and secrets of ancient elven civilizations lay hidden within the forest and the guardians seek to keep them that way.

5,000 years ago the Stronghold of the Nine was a fortress redoubt of the dwarven realm Besilmer. That realm is now all but forgotten with only the Stone Bridge to serve as a memorial. It was made a home again by Laeral Silverhand and her companions who restored the underground Stronghold and rebuilt the aboveground outbuildings. They lived there in peace for years until Laeral returned with an artifact that drove everyone there mad with jealousy. The companions fought tooth and nail against each other until the Blackstaff solved the problem.

The hold lay empty again for some time before being claimed again, this time by a group of sylvan elves that call themselves the Council of the Wood. While some may think it odd that sylvan elves would live underground in an old dwarfhold, experts in the history of North know that the ancient kingdoms of dwarves, elves, and even humans lived together in peace more than once in both recorded and oral history. Since its humble beginnings 4 years ago the Council has gathered together the wisest elven minds in the region and they are a lamplight to the glories of the elven past and hopefully their future.

Lady Morgwais welcomes Yzara and Kelveroth to the Stronghold and give each a room in one of the underground guesthouses. The caverns are unlike any either has seen before as they were cleary formed by dwarven architecture but show the living touch of the elves. Bioluminescent moss crawls along the cavern walls to light the evenings and during the waking hours soft daylight filters through spellforged mist on the ceilings. As both of you are experts in the Art the Council invites you to help with the research.

At the end of the first week Lady Morgwais thinks that significant progress has been made. Being from Sundabar, the elemental lodestones were aligned with the Sundabar volcano and its energies but youve managed to break that connection and realign them with the local elemental spirits. They now lean strongly towards a series of deep caverns at the foot of the Star Mounts. Known as the Endless Caverns there are tunnels that the elve believe travel under the whole of the High Forest and down into the underdark. The Council has not explored these tunnels because the cavern is home to an old green dragon named Grimnoshtasdrano or the Riddling Dragon as the elves call him.

While you are deciding how to deal with the dragon a messenger and prisoner arrives from Turlang the Deeproot. Treants captured a daemonfey that was attempting to cross the Old Road into an old dungeon complex thats under the guard of elves from both Evermeet and Everska. The guardians of the Nameless Dungeon wanted to execute the feyri but Turlang convinced them to transport the prisoner to the Council, as he knew of your companys work and action against the daemonfey in Sundabar. The daemonfey has resisted the interrogation attempts so far but Lady Morgwais knows old rituals that will slowly strip the feyri of his magical protections and make him move vulnerable to divinations. The only problem with the rituals is that they are slow and take months to work making any information gained thereafter likely months old and too late to act on.


*Make a choice.*

_Diplomacy._

Though a terror on the wing Grimnoshtasdrano loves riddles and clever creatures. The moss-covered dragon bones of the previous occupant of his lair are the first things visitors see. Its a joke in poor taste but Grimnosh appreciates his preys reactions. The dragon has been known to make deals with lesser mortals if he finds their proposal entertaining. Yzara recalls a story she heard this summer of Grimnosh being allowed to bypass the dragonwards of Waterdeep 6 years ago to exact revenge on a former Harper who had wronged him. Given that the Dragon Mage of Waterdeep has allowed Grimnosh to enter once and parted on good terms, he might be persuaded to allow the green dragon to enter in disguise again to attend a social season as a guest of Lady Cassandra Thann. In return Grimnosh would allow the Council to take the lodestones they need, so long as they dont disturb his hoard.


_Warfare._

The daemonfey of House Dlardrageth have been a stain on the honor of the elves for thousands of years. Some among the Council have no compunction with accelerating the unbinding rituals. What would be a slow filtering of the fiendish essence would instead be a rapid banishment of the demonic soul. The ritual normally heals as it untangles the corruption, purging the fiendish and leaving only the elf, but when accelerated it simply rips out any forgeign influence like a spiritual amputation. The trauma to body and spirit is intense and leaves the elf broken and vulnerable once again without any supernatural resistances.


_Arcana_

The wisdom of the elves is to find a path forward where none existed before. When one conflict seems intractable, retreat and reexamine the situation. Approach from a different axis of understanding and see what was hiding in plain sight. Lady Morgwais suggests a trip through the recent past to jump back to the daemonfay's present.

At one point the daemonfey held your elemental lodestone in his hands, back in Sundabar. Follow the lodestone back in time to your fight against him. Transfer your reference point from yourself to him, then rewind in reverse to spy upon what he did after leaving Sundabar. The mages of the Council are surprisingly well-versed in Time travel magic and feel confident they can manage the ritual for you with a low, acceptable chance of temporal deportation.

*Longsaddle* (Diplomacy)

After some uncomfortable meetings with Vilkor and his lieutenants, you convince them that doing what the ranchers want to do is the best option here. The decision earns you few friends among the Bloodaxes who now go out of their way to avoid you, except for Tamsin. Many of the mercenaries shared his same sentiment and are still friendly with him. Getting Mog to agree to parlay was surprisingly easy. You waved a white flag at the next set of ogre raiders and they stopped their pillaging and returned to the Keep. A day later Mog arrived with two full squads of his best battle-ready ogres, ready for negotiations.

Much like a psychopath who has crafted a mask of civility to wear so as to not frighten the people around them, Mog has learned the rules of behavior that civilized people expect from each other. He agrees to the ranchers' tribute of two cows a week until the season ends, and if the wizards haven't returned by then, down to one cow a week. Mog also agrees to Ordyn's suggestion to try and raise their own cattle but you're not entirely sure how well that got translated.

Vilkor made one last ditch effort to provoke the ogres and demanded a weregild for the deaths of the two ranchers. Again Mog surprises you all with his readiness to negotiate. It seems he understands well the value of a person though he kept referring to people as hostages. In any case he agreed to give the families some man-sized loot they have at the keep as weregild for the dead. What use a rancher's widow has for a full set of platemail, shield, and sword is anyone's guess, but the debt is paid and the ogre problem has been dealt with for now.

*Stronghold of the Nine* (Arcana)

Some elves on the Council dont wish to share their knowledge about temporal manipulation with Yzara but given the nature of the daemonfey threat they agree to lead both her and Kelveroth through their rituals. They ask her to keep the details of the magical working to herself as a professional courtesy and then explain how Mystra has banned almost all uses of time travel magic with very few exceptions. They are deliberately vague about which applications are still allowed and how far back or forward one may go.

The ritual they perform with you sends a scrying sensor back into the recent past. You all follow in silence as it scrys upon the elemental lodestone still in your possession; your journey to the High Forest, your summer in Waterdeep, and your fight in the deep forges of Sundabar all happen in reverse. Everything freezes at a moment during the fight and the perspective shifts towards the daemonfey. In the vision he is grabbing lodestones and shoving them into a bag; in the present he is bound within a circle of protection in the Stronghold. Lady Morgwais resumes the travel of time and the scrying sensor follows the feyri in their flight from Sundabar.

You see a dozen feyri flight through the night, eastward at breakneck speed. They approach the ruins of Hellgate Keep but are battered by the awakened trees and forced down and out of the sky. Unable to go forward, they retreat and fly further south and east until theyre over the High Forest and take refuge in an abandoned city Kelveroth recognizes as the Elven Port. The feyri argue among themselves, though you can hear nothing. Your prisoner eventually takes orders from the one who appears to be their leader, a female feyri with gold hair that demonstrates her Art when she blasts one of her underlings with lightning. The sensor follows the feyri as he takes flight and heads north, traveling at night until he reaches the Everlund Pass near Silverymoon. He waits there until a hooded traveler makes their way from the city and meets the feyri. The traveler shows great respect to the daemonfey, bowing and kneeling before them and gives the feyri a gift, a silver globe. The feyri embraces the traveler who you now see is a female dwarf and afterwards flies back to the Elven Port with the trinket.

Youre not sure exactly what the globe is but the feyri leader uses it in some kind of divination ritual along with the elemental lodestones and gets results that shes evidently happy about. The next few weeks pass in Elven Port with the feyri crafting and upgrading their weapons and armor and reinforcing their positions within the elven ruins. You see them capture elves, centaurs, and humans and then interrogate, torture, and eat them. At some point their leader decides to make their next move and they fly low over the forest heading west, following the Old Road. Pitched battle soon follows as the feyri are ambushed by elven guardians and the leader retreats, leaving your prisoner behind.

----------


## Chambers

*Realmslore*

This will be an index of realmslore stuff we talk about in the game and other useful information.

*Factions of the North*
*Political*
*Paramilitary*
*Guilds*
*Religious*
*Villains*

Lords' Alliance
Axes of Mirabar
Bakers Guild of Waterdeep
Most Arcane Order of Gearmakers, Clockmakers, and Automationists
Church of Cyric

Beorunna's Well
Bloodaxe Mercenary Company
Carpenters and Engineers Guild of Waterdeep
The Followers of the Unhindered Path
Red Wizards of Thay

Waterdeep
Clan Battlehammer
College of Anstruth
Order of the Steel Fang
Cult of the Dragon

Neverwinter
Force Grey
College of Fochlucan
Church Of Umberlee
The Kraken Society

Silverymoon
Galadran Company
College of the Herald
Druids of Tall Trees
Shadow Thieves of Amn

Citadel Adbar
The Harpers
College of New Olamn
Guardians of the Weave
Hall of Mental Splendor

Citadel Felbarr
Knights in Silver
Company of the Brazen Pennant
Hammers of Moradin
The Unseen

Mithral Hall
Many-Starred Cloak
Conclave of Silverymoon
Knights of Samular
Xanathar Guild

Mirabar
Moonstars
Dungsweepers Guild
Order of the Aster
The Zhentarim

Sundabar
Spellguard of Silverymoon
Fellowship of Innkeepers
Order of the Blue Moon
Bregan D'aerthe

Luskan
Red Shields
Master Mariners Guild
Order of the Even-Handed
Scoured Legion

Dark Arrow Keep
Army of the Vale
Most Careful Order of Skilled Smiths & Metalforgers
Order of the Half Moon
Ripped Gut Orc Tribe

Everlund
Knights of the North
Splendid Order of Armorers, Locksmiths, and Finesmiths
Shadoweirs
Tornskulls Orc Tribe

Yartar
Jotunslayers
Tarmalune Trade House
Church of Waukeen
Red Fangs Orc Tribe

Gauntlgrym
Red Boar Trading Coster
Watchful Order of Magists and Protectors
Scions of the Green Regent
Arcane Brotherhood



*Spheres of Power*

This will be an index of useful links to Spheres of Power rules.

How To Build A Spherecaster | PractitionerCasting Traditions | Martial Traditions | Standard Traditions
Paladin; Parzivalian KnightMedium; ChampionMedium; Fiend KeeperWardenSorcerer; InheritorSphere ArcanistRanger; BeastmasterRanger; Divine MarksmanMagus; Arcane Weaponeer

*Character Talents*

A game aid to help understand what each character can do. For each Sphere you have, please list the available actions you can take with those Talents. For example, if you have the Destruction sphere and the Extended Range, Focused Blast, and Guided Strike talents it would look like this:

*Destructive Blast*
As a standard action, make a melee touch attack or ranged touch attack within medium range (100ft + 10ft per caster level) that deals 1d6+1 damage per odd caster level.
Spend 1 Spell Point to increase the damage to one damage die per caster level.Spend 1 Spell Point to apply the Guided Strike blast shape which adds a +20 circumstance bonus to the attack roll.

Inside the spoiler is an extended example of a character of mine in another game. The game was high level so there's more here than your characters will have but it gives you an idea of the organization I went with.
*Spoiler: Description of Talents*
Show

Alteration

*Shapeshift* (Ex)
*Target:* Self
*Cost:* 0
*Duration:* Unlimited
*Transformation:* Elemental (Earth). Root gains a 100ft burrow speed, Earth Glide, tremorsense 20ft, +9 Natural Armor, Resist Acid 25, Darkvision 60ft, 2 Slam attacks, 20ft land speed.

*Trait:* Elemental Movement (Air). Root gains a 100ft fly speed with perfect maneuverability.
*Trait:* Spell Resistance 35.
*Trait:* Root becomes a Swarm of Diminutive creatures that fills a 10ft cube and has a reach of 0 and 100% chance to ignore critical hits and precision damage. Root cannot perform combat maneuvers and cannot be bull rushed, dragged, grappled, repositioned, or tripped. Root takes 50% more damage from effects that affect an area and is immune to weapon damage.
*Trait:* Divided Self. Root gains a +4 bonus on saves against effects that target individual creatures.
*Trait:* Pollen. As a Swift action, Root can release a cloud of pollen with a 15ft radius centered on her that lasts until the start of her next turn. Other creatures who begin their turn in the cloud or enter the cloud must make a Fort save DC 35 or be staggered for one round. This is an inhaled poison effect. A creature that succeeds at its saving throw is immune for 24 hours.

*Swarm Distraction.* Any creature that takes swarm damage must make Fort save DC 28 or be  nauseated for 1 round. Spellcasting or concentrating in swarm space requires DC 30 magic skill check. Swarm Damage is 5d6+8 damage to any creature whose space Root occupies at the end of her turn.

*Swarm Coordination.* Root may perform a combat maneuver instead of dealing swarm damage. She counts as a Colossal creature for her size bonus for these maneuvers and for her carrying capacity. She may also hold and carry objects in swarm shape and threaten the squares she occupies but may not use swarm damage as an attack of opportunity.

*Bestial Traits*
*Trait:* Fast Healing 10
*Trait:* Improved Evasion
*Trait:* Adaptation. Root suffers no harm in being in a hot or cold environment (-50 to 140 degrees Fahrenheit).
*Trait:* Improved Adaptation. Root gains Resist 20 to Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, and Sonic.
*Trait:* Greater Adaptation. Root gains Immunity to Fire.
*Trait:* Melded Equipment. Root may activate magic items that have melded into her shapeshifted form.
*Trait:* Chameleon. Root may use the Stealth skill without cover or concealment, even while being directly observed.


Conjuration

*Summon*
*Target:* One of Roots 5 companions.
*Cost:* 0
*Duration:* Concentration; Giving commands counts as concentrating.

*Archetype:* Puppet
*Form:* Vermin (Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 21)
*Form:* Earth Creature. 50ft Burrow, Tremorsense 45ft.
*Form:* Magical Companion. Gain spell pool, +7 Charisma, Spell Pool 21 Points
*Feats.* Each companion has taken the Extra Spell Point feat 8 times.

*Note:* Root summons them one at a a time and commands them to accept her Flow manabond as a willing creature, then dismisses the companion. The manabond lasts indefinitely and she has no need to resummon them unless something happened to break the manabond.


Destruction

*Destructive Blast*. Standard action, melee touch attack or ranged touch attack as ray within 3,500ft. Subject to Spell Resistance. Deals 13d6 bludgeoning damage, may spend 1 Spell Point to increase damage to 25d6. Blasts beyond 1,400ft may only target squares or large objects and take effect one round after being used. May spend 3 spell points to increase area by 200%.

Blasts affect ethereal targets normally and do not deal half damage or suffer a 50% failure chance vs incorporeal targets. Root is immune to any damage and other effects of her own blasts and may exclude 2 other creatures from the area of instantaneous blasts and may spend a spell point to exclude an additional 12 creatures.

When using a crystal, stone, acid, or force blast type, Root may increase casting time or spend an additional spell point to bypass Spell Resistance.

*Blast Shape*: Explosive Orb. The blast is a 15ft radius burst and requires a Reflex save for half damage. May spend a spell point to increase this burst to a 35ft radius that requires a Reflex save for half damage. _Widen_: 45ft radius burst; 105ft radius burst.

*Blast Shape*: Calamity. May spend 2 spell points and create a 85ft radius burst within range, a 1,400ft line, a 350ft cone, or an 85ft radius burst centered on herself. All targets are allowed a Reflex save for half damage. _Widen_: 255ft radius burst; 4,200ft line; 1,050ft cone; 255ft radius burst.

*Blast Shape*: Energy Wall. May spend 1 spell point to create a wall up to 20ft high and up to 500ft wide in a straight line that lasts for 25 rounds without concentration. The line does not block line of sight or effect. Creatures passing through the wall suffer the blasts damage and effects as normal. Creatures standing where the wall appears may make a Reflex save for half damage.

*Blast Type*: Adhesive. Acid. The blast deals acid damage and any creature struck by the attack or failed their Reflex save must make another Reflex save or be entangled and unable to move for 1 round.

*Blast Type*: Battering. Stone. The blast damage is reduced to d4s and ignores spell resistance, spell turning, and is not treated as a magical effect. Root may make a free bull rush attempt against every creature hit by the attack or who failed their Reflex save. +37 CMB for this effect and all targets are pushed from the point of origin of the effect. Target takes extra damage if knocked into a solid object that stops their movement.

*Blast Type*: Mana Siphon. Force. The blast damage is reduced to d4s and is nonlethal and any creature struck by the attack or failed their Reflex save must make a Fortitude save or lose 1d8 spell points. Root gains an equal number of temporary spell points and may create a manabond with any creature who lost spell points from this blast.

*Admixture*: Root may spend an additional spell point to apply two blast type talents and spend another spell point to apply an (expunge) talent (Spellburn or Manathief) to all targets damaged by the blast.


Mana

*Spellburn.* (Expunge) As a standard action, Root may spend a spell point, target a creature within 1,400ft and make magic skill check against them. If successful, she burns 3d6 spell points from their spell pool. She may spend 2 additional spell points to target every creature within a 15ft burst centered within 1,400ft. Root may spend an additional spell point to increase the amount of spell points burned to 6d6. She may create a manabond for each creature affected by Spellburn.

*Manathief.* (Expunge) As a standard action, Root may make a magic skill check against a creature within 1,400ft. On a successful check the target loses 6 spell points and Root gains 6 spell points. She may spend 2 additional spell points to target every creature within a 15ft burst centered within 1,400ft. She may create a manabond for each creature affected by Manathief.

*Shuffle.* (Manipulation) Root may alter the rules of magic in a 20ft radius within 1,400ft and may spend a spell point to allow the Shuffle to remain for 25 rounds without concentration. Choose either Elemental Rewiring or Protective Rewiring.

_Elemental Rewiring_: Change all instances of Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Negative Energy, Positive Energy, or Sonic energy into one energy type from this list.
_Protective Rewiring:_ Choose Fortitude, Reflex, or Will. When creatures make a saving throw against a magical effect, they use the modifier of the chosen saving throw.


*Manabonds*

*Host:* Root + Any Number of Recipients
*Duration:* Concentration for 1 minute per caster level; Spend 1 Spell Point for 1 minute per caster level without concentration; Spend 3 spell points to increase duration to permanent and may activate effect of manabond once per turn as a free action. 
*Range:* Unlimited range for both willing and unwilling targets and stay activated while on different planes. 
*Resisting the Manabond:* Unwilling creatures may attempt a new Will save (DC 35) every day at the start of the day. In addition, recipients beyond Close range may attempt to break the manabond once per day by making a Magic Skill Check (DC 42).

*Creating the Manabond.* She may expend one use of Mythic Power to apply two manabond talents.
 - Root may create manabonds as a free action with an expunge talent.
 - Root may create manabonds by spending 1 spell point and a move action to touch a creature.
 - Root may create manabonds as a non-action when a creature is damaged with the Mana Siphon blast type.

*Hardened Bonds.* When Root creates a manabond, she may spend a spell point to manifest the bond as a physical cord of raw energy between her and the recipient. The tether has hardness 25, 55 Hit Points and 10 AC; it may be burst with a DC 35 Strength check. By default the hardened bonds have no maximum range and do not restrict movement. Root may decrease the maximum range of the bond when created to prevent a creature from moving further away from her than their current distance while the physical bond exists. Targets would normally be allowed to make a drag check to pull Root with them but in swarm shape she is immune to such maneuvers and therefore wont be moved.

*Flow* (Manabond). Root may choose to pay any spell point costs for a recipient, instead of them using their own spell points.
 - Funnel. May spend a spell point to grant the recipient a spell point as part of maintaining manabond.
 - Sap. May attempt a Magic Skill check against the recipient as part of maintaining manabond. On a success Root drains them of 1 spell point if they have one and gains 1 spell point.
 - Vassalize. When casting a sphere effect, Root may force the recipient with a spell pool to pay the spell point cost. Will save negates. If they don't have enough spell points they take ability damage to their casting stat equal to the amount of spell points they lack and Root pays the spell point cost. If Root is unable to, she loses any spell points and the sphere effect fails. Willing targets may automatically fail this save.
 - Cruelty. When casting a sphere effect, Root may force a recipient without a spell pool to pay the spell point cost. If they fail a Will save they suffer a -1 penalty to all of their mental ability scores for each spell point needed to cast your sphere effect. Penalties last 24 hours and Root may attempt this as long as none of the recipient's mental ability scores would be penalized to 0 due to the penalties. If they would be, the sphere effect action is instead wasted.

*Soulmate* (Manabond)
 - When Root is targeted by a harmless magical effect that lasts for at least 2 rounds and does not require concentration, she may clone it for any number of recipients. It lasts for up to 4 rounds.
 - When Root is healed from a magical effect (not fast healing), she may redirect any amount of healing to a recipient as a free action at any time. 

*Mystical* (Manabond)
 - Apply either a -4 penalty or +4 competence bonus to the recipient's caster level for a single sphere. May not reduce the recipient's caster level below 1.


Nature

*Geomancing*
*Duration:* Instantaneous, concentration, or 1 spell point for 1 round per caster level
*Range:* 1,400 ft
*Saving Throw:* DC 35
*Note:* Geomancing abilities sometimes require a type of [Nature], noted next to the duration. All are standard actions.

*Bury* (earth). Concentration, [Sand], 0 Spell Points. Swallow targets in 65ft radius if they fail a Reflex save. Targets cannot move. Each round trapped increases DC of Escape Artist & Strength check by 1. After 10 rounds or if the target is knocked prone in the area and fails the save they are buried and begin to suffocate.

*Change Terrain* (plant). Instantaneous, 3 Spell Points. Change the terrain in a ½ mile radius to forest or jungle.

*Create Nature*. Instantaneous, 1 Spell Point. Create the listed geomancing element anywhere within range. May also be combined with another geomancing ability that requires a specific element, using this talent and the other geomancing ability in the same action.

_Granulate_ (earth) 35ft radius of [Dirt, Sand] or reduce spell point to 0 to break apart existing rock and stone, reducing thickness by 6 inches.
_Grow Plants_ (plant) Create a Colossol+ tree or a 30ft radius field of plants.

*Dust Storm* (earth). Concentration, [Sand, Loose Dirt], 0 Spell Points. 40ft radius dust storm grants concealment to all creatures inside.

*Earthquake* (earth). Instantaneous, 3 Spell Points. 80ft radius quake, 1 round duration. See text.

*Entangle* (plant). Concentration, [Grass, Weeds, Vines, Underbrush], 1 Spell Point. Creatures in a 65ft radius area must make a Reflex save or be entangled and unable to move. Break DC equals Saving Throw DC. Entangled area is difficult terrain. Everyone inside the area takes 1d6+25 piercing damage from thorns each round, with half damage for those who made their Reflex save against Entangle. Each entangled creature gains 1 bleed damage each round they are entangled (max 13 bleed).

Creatures that are flying within 250ft of the entangled area must make a DC 40 Fly check or fall harmlessly into the entangled area.

*Forge Earth* (earth). Instantaneous, [Ground], 1 Spell Point. Alter ground within 35ft radius, raise or lower terrain by 35ft. 

*Harvest* (plant). Instantaneous, [Fruit Trees, Berry Bushes, Food Crops], 1 Spell Point. 25 plants within 1,400ft each sprout food for a day for 3 medium sized creatures or 1 horse. In addition, create 50 magical berries that last for 24 hours. Each berry heals 1 HP.

*Improve Forest* (plant). Instantaneous, [Forest, Jungle], 3 Spell Points. Cause existing forest or jungle to grow rapidly in ½ mile radius; massive trees, continuous undergrowth, and heavy undergrowth.

*Increase Yield* (plant). Instantaneous, [Farmland], 3 Spell Points. Double the crop production for harvest season in ½ mile radius.

*Pummel* (plant). Concentration, [Tree], 2 Spell Points. Awaken 1d4+6 Gargantuan branches that fight for Root. Each branch uproots itself and gains a 60ft land speed for the duration, making one slam attack per round. Direct animated branches as free action. Strength score 35, Attack bonus +36, 3d6 damage, 20ft reach, AC 4, HP 150, Fast Healing 1.

Instead of dealing damage, the branch may coat the target with sap as an attack. Targets hit by the attack gain Fatigued condition until they remove the sap as full round action. If a sapped creature is sapped again they are Exhausted until they remove the sap as a full round action.

*Sandstone* (earth). Instantaneous, [Dirt, Sand], 1 Spell Point. Transform dirt or sand into stone or encase a dirt covered target in stone.

*Shelter* (plant). Instantaneous, [Tree, Branch], 1 Spell Point. Bend a tree to create environmental shelter, radius equals reach as if tree were animated via pummel.

*Tremor* (earth). Instantaneous, [Dirt, Stone], 1 Spell Point. Creatures standing on ground in 65ft radius must make a Reflex save or fall prone. Flying creatures within 250ft of the ground must make a DC 40 Fly check or fall, taking falling damage. Spikes grow in the area that last for 25 rounds, make touch attack +25 against a creature stepping onto an affected square, takes 25 piercing damage on hit and land speed is reduced by half until healed. 

Charging or running creatures must stop when entering an area. Creatures may move at half speed to avoid spike attacks.

*Unearth* (earth). Concentration, [Dirt, Stone] 0 Spell Points. Pull a buried creature or object 30ft per round towards the surface, Fortitude negates.

----------


## Chambers

Welcome to our game! 

Before we get started there's a few things that I'd like to happen. The first is to please begin writing out your character's talents like in the post above. A little at a time is fine if you don't want to do all your talents at once.

The second is to choose a speech color for your character. My preference is to put speech into *"Bold Colored Text"* with quotation marks and have a character's thoughts be in _Italics Colored Text_.

The third will be to decide as a group what your crew did in the previous year, 1371 DR. The campaign will start in the Spring of 1372 DR and y'all were adventuring the last years season together. I'm going to pull from your factions, patrons, etc to give some choices about what your characters got involved with and then we'll figure out how they resolved it.

Fourth, Orlando has a Power. In his backstory it looks like he gained it while watching Bane fight. Is that your choice of deity to gain a related Power or would you like to choose another?

----------


## Xanyo

Yzara Yzelle hereby claims her speech color as *purple.*

Ill work up a talent summary when my computer cooperates. For now Ill ask if youd like any help or suggestions for the power. I have experience generating powers in another system and am already getting ideas for where to take it. If youd like to hear them Ive packaged them up below cuz why not. 

*Spoiler: Power Thoughts*
Show

Some key details from the background, seemingly surrounding the event that granted the power:
- Bane is present (associations of power and tyranny)
- A celestial stairway was destroyed (associations with travel, divinity, and lillendi)
- The character is a LG paladin of Tymora (associations of luck)
- The character has a perform skill (could link power to that to go with the lillend association)

A power should probably be scaling, significant enough to stay relevant as part of the character, and be fun and interesting to use. It probably shouldnt overshadow the characters main shtick. It shouldnt overshadow the party either, although it can put a spotlight on the character. 

Ideas: something using a performance as a vector for an ability involving travel or control, with luck as an involved factor.

----------


## Chambers

Those are good ideas. Here's an example of the sort of thing I have in mind. I wrote this one for the death of Torm.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Loyal Unto Death*

To defeat his enemies Torm required the sacrifice of those who were most loyal to him. Because of who He was they gave up their lives. You watched as the souls of the faithful were purged from their bodies and taken up by the Loyal Fury in his quest to defeat Bane. The nearby deific magic warped your body and opened your soul to hear the prayers of the faithful. You gain the Absorb Divinity talent, a talent of the Mana sphere.

*Absorb Divinity* (manabond)

You hear the prayers of those nearby as whispers in your head regardless of the deity they worship. You may choose to intercede and grant them a small divine blessing or curse. In return you prevent their prayers from reaching their deity and absorb the spiritual energy for yourself.

You may spend a spell point as a free action to create this manabond when a nearby creature prays to their deity. When you create this manabond choose Weal or Woe. If you choose Weal the recipient gains a +1 competence bonus to their caster level for all sphere effects for the duration of the manabond. If you choose Woe the recipient receives a -1 penalty to their caster level for all sphere effects instead. The bonus or penalty increases by 1 for every 8 caster levels you possess. You may spend a spell point as part of creating this manabond to allow it to remain for 1 minute per caster level without concentration.

The stolen divine energy empowers your magic and also makes it unstable. You gain a +1 insight bonus to your sphere caster level for each Absorb Divinity manabond you are maintaining and each Absorb Divinity manabond you maintain increases your Wild Magic chance by 20%. This increase may not be reduced or negated by any non-deific means.

----------


## Taelas

Curses! You've taken my customary color. I'll choose *Dark Green* instead, then.

I don't have any Talents, but I have access to the Fate sphere, which I think grants me two abilities: 

*Spoiler: Fate*
Show

Consecration
As a standard action, you may affect a 20-foot radius + 5 feet per 5 caster levels area centered on you with a consecration. This aura moves as you do. The effects of consecrations are subject to spell resistance. When you gain the Fate sphere, you gain the following consecration:

Serendipity
You bestow luck upon your allies. All allies within range gain a +1 luck bonus to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws. This bonus lasts as long as you concentrate. You may spend a spell point as a free action to allow this effect to continue for 1 round per caster level without concentration.

Word
As a standard action, you may invoke a word of power, affecting a single creature or object within close range. Words are subject to spell resistance.

When you gain the Fate sphere, you gain the following word:

Hallow
You may spend a spell point to hallow a target for 1 minute per caster level. Choose an end of the alignment spectrum (good, evil, lawful, chaotic); you must choose an alignment that you possess. The target of this word gains a +1 sacred bonus (profane bonus if you are evil; if you are neither good nor evil you must choose whether you grant sacred or profane bonuses with this sphere) to attack rolls, AC, and saving throws made against targets of your opposed alignment (evil for good, lawful for chaotic, etc.). This bonus increases by 1 for every 10 caster levels possessed.

The target also gains immunity to any spell or sphere effect that possesses or exercises mental control over them (including enchantment charm effects and enchantment compulsion effects), so long as that effect originates from a creature who possesses your opposed alignment. If the target is already under the influence of such an effect, the target is allowed to attempt a new saving throw against the controlling effect. Success means the effect is suppressed for the duration of this word, but resumes when this word expires. This does not expel a controlling life force (such as a ghost or projected spirit), but it does prevent them from controlling the target.


I've got nothing else to concentrate on anyway, given my general lack of spheres-stuff, so I'll probably just keep that Serendipity aura up pretty much all the time -- but given that I'm a ranged character for the most part, it's probably not going to affect anyone else much. 25 feet ain't much.

The Hallow is essentially a once-per-day pseudo-Protection from Law that gives a +1 bonus to attacks, AC and saves against Lawful creatures. Oh, and I'll choose for the bonus to be Sacred rather than Profane.

----------


## Athaleon

Glad to have made the cut! *Blue seems like a good color for Kel.* Just heading in to work now so I'll post a detailed talent description tomorrow.

----------


## MontCestMoi

Hello!  Thrilled to be here.  Orlando will speak with a golden tongue.  The Tormish power is interesting, and would certainly work, but yeah, I think I like the idea that the Power is something that he gained in the vicinity of Bane; being a Good Guy with an attachment to a Bad Guy via a Power is a trope so classic that it would fit in in a museum, but, I like museums.  Noticed on the table that Tamsin's current class is "Human", which at first really impressed me, but then I figured it was probably a typo.  On that note, wow, we might be the most human adventuring party I've ever seen in a game.  We're also seem to be the extremely classic "party of mixed philosophical views" which is always so very exciting.

I've gotten started on my Talent Summary; not a lot, but some fun ones.  Will continue updating the post with them.
*Orlando's Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spoiler: Enhancement*
Show

*Enhance Equipment [Greater Enhance Equipment]*
As a standard action, you may enhance a weapon, suit of armor, shield, or as many as 50 pieces of ammunition grouped together (in the same container or quiver), granting it a +3 enhancement bonus while concentrating.  Spend a spell point to continue the effect for 40 minutes.  If enhancing Orlando's Sword, there is no cost to continue the effect without concentration from Magical Focus.


*Spoiler: Fate*
Show

*Consecration*
Standard action, 25 radius aura that moves with Orlando.  Affected by spell resistance.

*Serendipity (Consecration)*
+1 Luck bonus for all allies in radius to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws.  Requires concentration.  Can spend a spell point as a free action to maintain for 9 rounds without concentration.

*Stricture (Consecration)*
Spend a spell point to create a consecration that dictates the actions of all creatures within the area of effect.  Declare an action in no more than one sentence, and whether it is required or denied.  Standard 'self harm doesn't work' for mind control effects.  Will Save DC 19 negates.  Orlando must always follow the stricture in effect.  Concentration, up to 9 minutes.  Spend a spell point to to maintain it for 9 minutes without concentration.

*Tug Fate (Consecration)*
Spend a spell point to create a consecration that manipulates luck.  Any creature that rolls a natural 10 in the area of affect on an attack roll, initiative roll, skill check, ability check or saving throw receives either a +14 Luck Bonus or -14 Luck Penalty (my choice).  This doesn't apply when taking ten.  Also, once per round, any time a creature within the area rolls either a natural 1 or a natural 20, you may change it to the opposite.  This doesn't require an action, but can only be done once per round.  Converting a 20 to a 1 is a curse effect, and may be negated with a DC 19 Will save.  You must concentrate to maintain this consecration, but may spend a spell point as a free action to maintain it for 9 rounds without concentration.

*Undo Harm*
Any creature that starts its turn within the area of this consecration heals 14 HP, but only up to the amount of damage suffered since their last turn, and since you started the consecration.  You may spend a spell point to make this only affect your allies.  You must concentrate to maintain this consecration, but may spend a spell point as a free action to maintain it for 9 rounds without concentration.

*Word*
Invoking a word as a standard action on a target within close range.  Subject to spell resistance. 

*Hallow (Word)*
Spend a spell point to Hallow a target for 9 minutes.  Choose either Good or Lawful.  The Hallowed target gets +1 Sacred bonus to attack rolls, AC and saving throws made against targets of your opposed alignment.  The target also gains immunity to any spell or sphere effects which possess or mind control them that originates from a source that is of your opposed alignment.

*Villainy (Word)*
This word marks someone as a villain.  DC 19 Will save negates.  While this word is in effect, any ally may use their smite, challenge, or similar ability, even if the target would not normally be affected by it.  May spend a spell point as a free action, even not on your turn, to use such an ability without expending a daily use, or who either doesn't have or who chooses not to use that ability a +4 bonus to attack rolls and weapon damage rolls against the target of the word.  This word requires concentration, but you may spend a spell point as a free action to maintain it for 9 rounds without concentration.

*Motif*
Motif's cost a spell point.  They are cast as a standard action, range of touch.  They have a duration of nine hours.  A single target cannot have more than one instance of the same Motif active at one time.  A second casting of a higher level replaces and supersedes the first.                      

They can all be discharged early as an immediate action for a special effect; this ends the motif.

If Orlando discharges a Motif that is currently affecting him, he can it affect an ally within the area of one of his active consecrations instead of himself.

*Temperance (Motif)*
Anyone marked by Temperance is safer from misfortune.  When the target rolls a natural 1 on a saving throw or an attack roll, they may reroll it.  If they roll another natural 1, this effect doesn't allow them to reroll it, though discharging the motif can.

Discharge to reroll a single saving throw before success or failure are revealed.  They must accept the reroll result even if it is worse than the original.

*The Hermit (Motif)*
Anyone marked by The Hermit is better at helping themselves.  The target can use Aid Another as a swift action, but only for aiding themselves.  They get a +4 bonus if the successfully Aid themselves.  They cannot benefit from anyone else's Aid Another.

Discharge to treat all enemies as flanked as long as none of the marked allies threaten the enemy.  This effect lasts for nine rounds.

*Swords Motif(Chanson)*
Anyone marked by the Sword is more energetic.  They get a +1 bonus to attack rolls.

Discharge to become unerring in purpose for one minute.  The target ignores miss chances from concealment.  Once during this minute, when the target threatens a critical, they can choose to get a bonus of +5 to the roll to confirm.  This can't be combined with effects that automatically threaten criticals.

This is a _Chanson._  Orlando may replace this Motif with any other Motif when he rests to regain spell points.  This Motif costs one less spell point than usual when the target is Orlando.

----------


## rypt

Hello, everybody!  Glad to have made the cut!

Ordyn will speak in *bolded gray-green*, if that's all right.

I'll get started on Ordyn's talent list over the weekend.

*Spoiler: Talents*
Show

Protection Sphere

*Shielding (Drawback):* You can not create any aegis that protects a creature from the environment, and creatures lose the benefit of your aegis against attacks that would bypass a shield or when they are flat-footed.

*Aegis:* As a standard action, you may touch a creature and spend a spell point, granting them an aegis for 1 hour per caster level.  When a creature under the effects of an aegis you created has an allied creature within its natural reach, the ally also gains the benefit of the aegis. Cannot use their aegis to defend another creature if they would be denied their Dexterity bonus against the source of the effect they are protecting their ally from.  While a creature is under the protection of your shared aegis this way, you may use (succor) talents that target them as if they were bearing the aegis. Only one creature may benefit from a succor this way.

*Deflection:* Grant the target a +1 deflection bonus to AC, +1 per 5 caster levels.

*Energy Resistance:* Create an aegis that grants energy resistance 10 + your caster level to either acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic.
*Ward:* As a standard action, you may create a ward centered on yourself with a radius of up to 10 feet + 5 feet per caster level, but can also be made so small as to only cover yourself. Wards remain as long as you concentrate, but you may spend a spell point to allow them to remain for 1 round per caster level without concentration. Wards remain in the location they were created, even if you move. If a ward affects targets inside it, its effects are subject to spell resistance.

*Barrier:* Barrier blocks line of effect but not line of sight.  Stops attacks, movement, breath weapons, and any spells or sphere effects that rely on line of effect until the barrier is destroyed. Ethereal creatures are technically stopped by the barrier, but can usually find a way around it (as the barrier does not cut through objects, and so usually stops at ground level). Creatures inside a space where a barrier is created are shunted to the nearest empty space on the outside.

Has hit points equal to twice your caster level and a Break DC of 15 + 1/2 your caster level. A barrier can hold weight, up to 2,400 lbs. + 250 lbs. per caster level; beyond that, a barrier simply shatters as if broken with a Strength check. If a barrier is broken anywhere, the entire effect ends.

If an attack is directed at a target through the barrier, the attack first deals its damage to the barrier itself. If this damage is enough to destroy the barrier, the attack continues on to its intended target, although damage dealt to the barrier is subtracted from any damage done to the target or targets. Burst-effect attacks such as splash weapons, fireball spells, or others attempting to travel through the barrier explode at the barriers edge and also must overcome the barriers hit points to damage targets on the other side. If you maintain your barrier through concentration, its hit points are renewed each round on your turn.  

Barriers you create reduce all bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage dealt to it by an amount equal to half your caster level. You may spend a spell point to instead allow your barrier to reduce all damage types by an amount equal to half your caster level.

When you create a barrier, you may spend a spell point to make its structure more complicated, allowing certain kinds of activities to pass through the barrier. For each of the following, you must choose whether it can cross the barrier, and if so, in what direction: melee attacks, ranged attacks, area of effect abilities, and movement. Whenever the barrier regains or could regain hit points, you may change this decision.

*Energy Resistance:* You may create a ward that suppresses one energy type of your choice (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic). Any damage of that energy type dealt within this area is reduced by 10 + your caster level.
*Durable Barrier:* Barriers you create reduce all bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage dealt to it by an amount equal to half your caster level. You may spend a spell point to instead allow your barrier to reduce all damage types by an amount equal to half your caster level.

*Selective Barrier:* When you create a barrier, you may spend a spell point to make its structure more complicated, allowing certain kinds of activities to pass through the barrier. For each of the following, you must choose whether it can cross the barrier, and if so, in what direction: melee attacks, ranged attacks, area of effect abilities, and movement. Whenever the barrier regains or could regain hit points, you may change this decision.

*Luck (Succor):* As an immediate action or by expending an attack of opportunity, you may dismiss an aegis on a target to allow them to reroll a saving throw they have just made. They must take the second result, even if it is worse.

*Shared Aegis:* When a creature under the effects of an aegis you created has an allied creature within its natural reach, the ally also gains the benefit of the aegis. Cannot use their aegis to defend another creature if they would be denied their Dexterity bonus against the source of the effect they are protecting their ally from.  While a creature is under the protection of your shared aegis this way, you may use (succor) talents that target them as if they were bearing the aegis. Only one creature may benefit from a succor this way.


Nature Sphere

*Limited Nature, 2x (Drawback):* Cannot use geomancing powers at all, only gain (spirit) talents.

*Master of Elements:* Count as possessing Air, Earth and Plant packages.

*Ride The Elements:* Spend 1 spell point as a move action to increase or decrease your movement speeds by 10 feet + 10 feet per 5 caster levels (applying to all movement modes) for 1 minute per caster level. When attempting an Acrobatics check to jump while this ability is active, the height and length of your jump is doubled, to a maximum of your move speed.

*Speak with Elements:* Spend 1 spell point to commune with the elements for 1 minute per caster level.

*Air: Speak With Clouds:* You gain the Auran language, and may speak with clouds of fog or mist. This is not truly accomplished with speech, but rather by interacting with the cloud you may learn what else has touched it, passed through it, is hidden within it, etc. You can tell depth, weight, size, and number of passers-by, but not more detailed information.

*Earth: Speak With Stone:* You gain the Terran language, and may speak with natural or worked stone. This is not truly accomplished through speech, but rather by touching a stone you may learn what else has touched it, passed by it, what is hidden underneath it, etc. You can tell depth, weight, size, and number of passers-by, but not more detailed information.

*Plant: Speak With Plants:* You gain the Sylvan language, and may speak with normal plants and plant creatures. You can communicate with normal plants and plant creatures and can ask questions and receive answers from them. A normal plants sense of its surroundings is limited, so it will not be able to give (or recognize) detailed descriptions of creatures or answer questions about events outside its immediate vicinity.

Life Sphere

*Cure:* Standard action, spend 1 spell point to touch a target and heal it an amount of damage equal to 1d8 + your caster level.

*Invigorate:* Standard action, grant touched creature temporary hit points equal to your caster level. Unlike normal temporary hit points, this ability can only be used on an injured target and cannot raise a targets current hit points plus their temporary hit points to be higher than their total hit points. This benefit lasts for 1 hour (Will negates (harmless)).

*Restore:* Standard action, touch a target and spend 1 spell point (Will negates (harmless)). Choose to restore mind, body, or soul. If affecting multiple targets, this choice becomes the same for all targets. If the condition targeted is part of an on-going effect, restore instead suppresses the condition for a number of rounds equal to your caster level. This cannot be used to remove curses or instantaneous effects.

If restoring mind:
Removes the dazzled condition.Removes the shaken condition or lessens frightened to shaken, or panicked to frightened.Removes the staggered condition.
If restoring body:
Removes the battered condition. (See Spheres of Might.)Removes the fatigued condition or lessens exhaustion to fatigued.Removes the sickened condition or lessens nauseated to sickened.
If restoring soul:
Heals 1d4 points of ability damage to one ability score of your choice.

Brute Sphere

*Shove:* Move action, move up to half speed and make a melee touch attack. If successful, the target takes bludgeoning damage equal to your Strength modifier and gains the battered condition (-2 penalty to CMD and cannot take attacks of opportunity provoked by a creature performing a combat maneuver) until the end of your next turn.  May shove in place of the attack granted by a charge with no bonus movement.

*Smash:* Successful bull rush, drag, overrun, or reposition maneuvers (other than with maneuvers performed as a free action) deal damage equal to unarmed strike or a light weapon you are wielding. Bull rush, drag, overrun, and reposition maneuvers work with feats and talents such as Power Attack, suffering a penalty to your CMB in exchange for increased damage.  Additionally, may use unarmed strike or a light weapon to make these maneuvers, adding all relevant attack bonuses to CMB when performing a bull rush, drag, overrun, or reposition maneuvers.


Equipment Sphere

*Armor Training:* Gain proficiency with medium armor and heavy armor.

*Shield Training:* Gain proficiency with all shields, including tower shields, and all shield bashes.

*Unfettering Armor:* Move your normal speed while wearing medium or heavy armor.


Guardian Sphere

*Patrol:* As a standard action (or move action if martial focus is expended), increase your threatened area by 5 ft., +5 ft. for every 4 BAB (may expend martial focus to increase patrol area by another 5 ft.). This increased threatened area stacks with reach weapon.  Until beginning of next turn, may make attacks of opportunity against any creature in threatened area.  May move to bring the creature that provokes within your reach as part of these attacks, provided total movement before your next turn does not exceed your base speed.  Movement during patrol does not provoke.

*Punishing Rebuke:* When a creature attacks an ally within the area of your patrol, not including yourself, they provoke an attack of opportunity from you.

*Swift Reflexes:* +1 attacks of opportunity per round, +1 additional per 4 BAB.  You may make attacks of opportunity even when flat-footed.

*Defend Other:* When an ally within your threatened area is the target of an attack roll, may spend an immediate action (or an attack of opportunity if you have martial focus) to grant them a competence bonus to AC equal to 1/2 your BAB vs. the attack. If this attack would still hit, you may choose to take the damage in your allys place.  When using this talent you may move to put the ally within your reach (with the normal limits for moving as part of your patrol) as part of activating this talent.

*Swift Guardian:* Use patrol as a standard action. You may instead expend your martial focus to use patrol as a move action.


Shield Sphere

*Active Defense:* If you are using a shield when attacked by a creature you are aware of while not flat-footed, spend an attack of opportunity to increase shield AC by +2 plus additional +1 per 4 BAB.  This decision must be made before the roll is made.  May expend your martial focus to use active defense in place of spending an attack of opportunity.

*Bashing Shield:* Do not lose your shield bonus to AC when making an attack with your shield. Additionally, you may make shield bash attacks with a buckler as if it were a light shield. Reduce the damage as if the shield bash was one size smaller when used this way.

*Cover Ally:* As long as you have martial focus, you may use active defense to benefit an ally when an ally within your shields reach is targeted by an attack.

*Forced Rebound:* Whenever a melee attack misses a creature benefiting from your active defense, you may bull rush the attacking creature as a free action that can be taken even when its not your turn.  Aadd your shields shield bonus to AC (including enhancement bonus) as a circumstance bonus to the roll.

----------


## Chromascope3D

Howdy y'all! Been a minute since I've PbPsted, what with work and all. I didn't make it easy for myself esp in regards to collating her exact talents, since much of it will change from day to day, but there are definite spheres that each of her spirits will stick to so I'll get those wrangled together.  :Small Tongue: 

As for color it looks like red is the last one standing so I guess *I'll go with my old standby -- Fire Brick.*

*Spoiler: Talents*
Show

*Destruction -* _The white priestess grimaces, and whispers a prayer. Not one of power, but restraint, as her blade erupts in a wreath of black flame._ 

*Drawbacks* 
*Spoiler*
Show

*Energy Focus (Negative)* -Choose a blast type group. You may only make destructive blasts from that blast type group. You must select a (blast type) talent from the chosen blast type group with the bonus talent granted by this drawback. You may not select any other (blast type) talents outside the chosen blast type group.
*Destructive Touch* - Your destructive blasts range decreases from close to touch; you cannot use it to make ranged attacks. While you may still apply (blast shape) talents to your destructive blast, they cannot extend further than your natural reach (or the reach of your melee weapon, if using Energy Strike; you cannot use Energy Strike to make ranged attacks).

*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Destructive Blast*

Standard: CL 4 - DC 17, 2d6 or 4d6
Archmage: CL 9 - DC 19, 5d6 or 9d6 
Hierophant: CL 8 - DC 19, 4d6 or 8d6

As a standard action, you may deliver a burst of blunt magical force as a melee touch attack or a ranged touch attack within close range. A destructive blast is subject to spell resistance, and while it bypasses DR/magic, it does not automatically bypass other forms of damage reduction if it deals physical damage (bludgeoning, slashing, or piercing). A ranged destructive blast counts as a ray attack.

A basic destructive blast deals 1d6 bludgeoning damage for every odd caster level.

You may spend 1 spell point when making a destructive blast to increase the damage dealt to one damage die per caster level (minimum 2d6).

*Energy Strike (blast shape) [strike]*
As a standard action, you may make a single weapon attack in conjunction with making a destructive blast. This casting cannot be reduced below a standard action, and does not provoke attacks of opportunity, unless as usual if making a ranged attack. If the target is struck by the attack, it is also struck by the destructive blast. If using a scatter weapon, the blast only applies to a single target, chosen at the time of attack.

*Tenebrous Blast (blast type, negative)*
Your destructive blast deals negative energy damage. Any creature struck by the attack or that failed their Reflex saving throw if one was required suffers a -2 penalty on attack rolls for 1d4 rounds. Undead creatures take no damage, but are instead sickened for 1 round. This bypasses the immunities of the undead type.


*Divination* - _Arae holds the iron scales between herself and the bedridden child, invoking, Kelemvor, reveal to me this childs affliction. 

Gently, the scales tip one way, and then another. Standing up, Arae turns to the girls father, and assures him, I believe I have found the entity responsible, your daughter is innocent.

She raises her scales towards the man, shaking, But you knew that already, didnt you?_

*Drawbacks* 
*Spoiler*
Show

*Limited Divination (Divine)*
Choose either sense or divine. You can only use this ability and cannot use the other type.

*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Divine:*
Standard: CL 4 - 140 ft
Archmage: CL 9 - 190 ft 
Hierophant: CL 8 - 180 ft
You may divine to gain information. To divine, you must spend 1 minute meditating, although you may spend a spell point to decrease this time to a single standard action. Divining always has a duration of concentration, but you must spend a full-round action concentrating (you can take no other action except free actions); you are flat-footed while concentrating on divining. Divining reveals information from sources within medium range of you as an emanation; it reveals information each round the effect it is maintained. Divining can penetrate most barriers, but 3 feet of wood or dirt, 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, or a thin sheet of lead blocks it.

*Fast Divinations*
Divining takes 1 round instead of 1 minute to perform without a spell point.

*Expanded Divinations (Mind, Death, Conjuration)*
Pick any three alternate divinations which you do not currently possess. You gain access to those alternate divinations as if you possessed the requisite spheres. If the alternate divination has an additional prerequisite such as the Nature spheres Divine Elements, you pick which one you gain access to upon acquiring it. This talent may be taken multiple times. Each time you may pick three alternate divinations which you do not possess.
*Divinations*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Detect Magic*
When you gain the Divination sphere, you gain the ability to divine for magical auras, learning their strength and location. You do not know the exact caster level of an item or spell, but you may sense the auras general strength according to the chart below. To determine the spell school or sphere of the effect, you must succeed at a Knowledge (arcana) check with a DC equal to 15 + 1/2 the caster level.

A magical aura lingers after its original source dissipates (in the case of spells and sphere effects) or is destroyed (in the case of a magic item). In such a case, divining reveals an aura strength of dim (even weaker than a faint aura). How long the aura lingers at this dim level depends on its original power.

When using Spellcraft to identify the properties of a magic item or ongoing effect, you may use divine in place of the detect magic spell. Outsiders and elementals are not magical in and of themselves, but if they are summoned, the conjuration effect registers.

*Divine Unnaturals* 
You may divine the presence of outsiders and aberrations. In all other ways, this functions as divining for shapeshifters.

*Divine Undead* 
You may divine for undead creatures. In all other ways, this functions as divining for shapeshifters.

*Divine Hostility* 
You may divine whenever a creature or an object within range takes hit point damage. In addition, you gain knowledge as to the amount and type of damage dealt and from what direction the damage was dealt from. If the source of the damage is inside the area of your divine effect, you also learn what square the source occupied.

*Detect Loyalties* 
You may divine the top three general things that matter most to the creatures you can see within range. Examples of base loyalties may include but are not limited to: Country, Faith, Family, Power, and Self. Subcategories for base loyalties may also exist where appropriate such as Self (survival) or Self (perfection), but they are generally not revealed with Detect Loyalties. While you do not learn specific details such as proper names of the associated loyalties, you do acquire the order in which the loyalties stand. For example, a paladin might have loyalties of Country, Power, and Self, but would not reveal the particular country they are loyal to or the particular power they serve. Mindless creatures might have only 1 loyalty such as Self (survival), whereas creatures with low animal-like intelligence might only have 2 loyalties such as Family (pack) and Self (survival). Only the top three loyalties are revealed, even if they have more.

*Divine Alignment* 
You may divine for a specific part of the alignment spectrum: evil, good, lawful, or chaotic. The strength of these auras are determined according to Chart: Alignment.

Traps, poisons, and other potential perils have no alignment. Creatures with aligned intents (killing in anger, aiding those in need for their own sakes, etc.) may temporarily detect according to their actions.

*Divine Fate* 
You may divine the alignment auras of creatures you can see within range. Such creatures emit a colored aura depending upon what alignments or loyalties you share with them. Creatures that share the same moral alignment (good/neutral/evil) emit a red aura. Creatures that share the same ethical alignment (lawful/neutral/chaotic) emit a blue aura. Creatures that share a primary base loyalty (see Detect Loyalties) emit a yellow aura. Creatures that share multiple colors have their colors combined, i.e. a creature that shares the primary base loyalty of family and the ethical alignment of chaos will emit a green aura. Creatures that share all three primary colors (red, blue, and yellow) emit a glowing white aura. Refer to Table: Divine Fate below for more information on how colored auras combine. Creatures that do not share any alignment or loyalties do not emit any aura that you can see.

*Divine Charm* 
You may divine for the presence of charm, compulsion, possession, and Mind sphere effects. You do not need to attempt a Knowledge (arcana) check to identify the school or sphere of these abilities.





*Fate* - _Kelemvor will guide our hands. So shall it be._

*Drawbacks*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Neutrality (Harm)*
You lack a strong connection to any alignment type. You cannot use the Hallow word. You must choose a (word) talent with the bonus talent gained from this drawback.

*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Consecrations*
As a standard action, you may affect a 20-foot radius + 5 feet per 5 caster levels area centered on you with a consecration. This aura moves as you do. The effects of consecrations are subject to spell resistance.
Standard: CL 6 (25 ft)
Archmage: CL 11 (30 ft)
Hierophant: CL 10 (30 ft)

*Serendipity*
You bestow luck upon your allies. All allies within range gain a +1 luck bonus to attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws. This bonus lasts as long as you concentrate. You may spend a spell point as a free action to allow this effect to continue for 1 round per caster level without concentration.

*Undo Harm (consecration)*
While this consecration is in effect, every creature within the area regains 5 hit points plus 1 hit point per caster level at the beginning of their turn *(11/16/15)*, but only up to the amount of damage they have taken since their last turn and since you created this consecration. This consecration affects all creatures, but you may spend a spell point when you create this consecration to make it only affect your allies. If a creature has taken enough damage to kill or destroy it, this consecration has no effect on them. This stacks with fast healing and, as it is cosmic in origin rather than positive energy, affects non-living creatures such as undead and constructs. You must concentrate to maintain this consecration, but you may spend a spell point as a free action to allow this effect to continue for 1 round per caster level without concentration.

If you take this talent a second time you may cause the consecration to reverse negative conditions in addition to damage. While this consecration is in effect, as an immediate action you may spend a spell point to allow any one creature suffering from bleed damage or the blinded, confused, dazed, dazzled, deafened, exhausted, fatigued, frightened, nauseated, panicked, paralyzed, shakened, sickened, or stunned conditions to be cured of one of these conditions of their choice at the end of their turn. For every 10 caster levels, they may cure one additional condition. This effect can only remove effects that have been inflicted since the end of the sufferers last turn and since you created this consecration.
*Words*
As a standard action, you may invoke a word of power, affecting a single creature or object within close range. Words are subject to spell resistance.
Standard: CL 6 (DC 18, 40 ft)
Archmage: CL 11 (DC 20, 50 ft)
Hierophant: CL 10 (DC 20, 50 ft)

*Harm [curse]*
Whenever the target of this word suffers damage, they suffer an additional amount of untyped damage equal to 1/2 your caster level (minimum 1 *[3/5/5 HP]*). This effect lasts as long as you concentrate, but you may always spend a spell point as a free action to allow this word to continue for 1 round per caster level without concentration.

*Curse [curse]*
When an enemy within range is making an attack roll, skill check, ability score check, or saving throw, you may spend a spell point as an immediate action to force that target to make the roll twice and take the lower result. You must use this word before the roll in question is made.

*Perfect (word)*
You may spend a spell point to place a word on a creature that enhances its existing strengths. Choose an ability score. The target gains a +1 bonus to ability checks and skill checks based on that ability score. In addition, the target gains a benefit for the chosen ability score as detailed on the table below.

This effect lasts as long as you concentrate, but you may always spend a spell point to allow the effect to endure for 1 minute per caster level without concentration.

*Strength* The target does not provoke attacks of opportunity when performing a bull rush, overrun, or trip maneuver. If the target can already perform one of these combat maneuvers without provoking an attack of opportunity, they instead gain a +2 bonus to combat maneuver checks to perform that maneuver. This bonus increases by +1 for every 4 caster levels *(+3/+5/+5)*.
*Dexterity* The target gains a +10 feet bonus to all movement speeds and whenever they move the first square is not considered threatened by any enemy. This bonus increases by +5 feet for every 5 caster levels *(+15/+20/+20)*.
*Constitution* The target gains 1 temporary hit point, plus 1 temporary hit point for every 5 caster levels *(2/3/3)*. These temporary hit points refresh each round, but do not stack.
*Intelligence* The target treats all untrained skills as though they had one skill rank in them, and gains a +2 *(+3/+4/+4)* bonus to all trained skills. This bonus increases by +1 for every 5 caster levels.
*Wisdom* The target can attempt either a Perception or Sense Motive check as a free action once per round and gains a +1 *(+2/+3/+3)* bonus to initiative checks. This bonus increases by +1 for every 5 caster levels
*Charisma* The target may use Intimidate to demoralize as a swift action (or a free action once per round if they can already do so as a swift action) and attempt to influence a creatures attitude using Diplomacy in 1 round by taking a -10 penalty.


*Equipment*

*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Armor Training (Heavy)*
You gain proficiency with light armor and medium armor. If you are already proficient with light armor, you instead gain proficiency with medium armor and heavy armor. You may take this talent up to two times.

*Fast Draw*
You can draw a weapon as part of the action used to make an attack with it. This can be used with splash weapons, but not with other items such as potions, scrolls, or wands. You can draw a hidden weapon (see the Sleight of Hand skill) as a move action. Associated Feat: Quick Draw.


*Alchemy* - _She raises the glass phial, unassuming initially in its contents, which begins to swirl and churn as she invokes the name of the Master of the Crystal Spire. Be anointed, Restless Dead, and go into peaceful oblivion._

*Drawbacks*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Alternative-Brew (Profession [Mortician])*
Whenever this sphere uses or grants ranks in Craft (alchemy) or calls for a Craft (alchemy) check, you instead gain ranks in a Craft or Profession or attempt a Craft or Profession check. The particular skill used is determined by the GM when you first gain this drawback. You use your ranks in the chosen skill instead of Craft (alchemy) when determining saving throws and Alchemy sphere effects. It is also substituted for all checks made to craft the items in question. This drawback does not grant a bonus talent; removing this drawback does not require spending a talent, but requires GM permission. You use ranks in the chosen skill in place of Craft (alchemy) for prerequisites for feats and talents that require the Alchemy sphere.

*Mana Chemistry*
Your formulae and poisons use magical elements as part of their designs. This makes the effects your formulae and poisons create magical in nature and subject to spell resistance. In addition their effects may be dispelled by dispel magic (and other such similar effects) and your formulae and poisons are treated as magic items for the purposes of dispelling effects.


*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show

When you gain the Alchemy sphere, you gain 5 ranks in the Craft (alchemy) skill, plus 5 ranks per additional talent spent in the Alchemy sphere (maximum ranks equal to your total Hit Dice). If you already have ranks in the Craft (alchemy) skill you may immediately retrain them, but you do not get to retrain when only temporarily gaining talents, such as through the armigers customized weapons class feature.
*Aligned Liquid (formulae)*
*Craft DC:* 20

You create a vial of aligned liquid, imbuing it with the powers of its associated alignment (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) chosen at the time the formulae is crafted. You may attack a creature with this liquid as a ranged touch attack with a range increment of 10 ft. A flask breaks if thrown against the body of a corporeal creature, but to use it against an incorporeal creature, you must open the flask and pour the liquid out onto the target. Thus, you can douse an incorporeal creature with aligned liquid only if you are adjacent to it. Doing so is a ranged touch attack that does not provoke attacks of opportunity. Aligned liquids have the following effects based on their associated alignment:

*Good:* A direct hit by a flask of good aligned liquid deals 2d4 points of damage +1d4 per two ranks in Craft (alchemy) you possess *(6d4)* to undead creatures or evil outsiders. Each such creature within 5 ft. of the point where the flask hits takes 1 point of damage from the splash.

*Evil:* A direct hit by a flask of evil aligned liquid deals 2d4 points of damage +1d4 per two ranks in Craft (alchemy) you possess *(6d4)* to living creatures or good outsiders. Each such creature within 5 ft. of the point where the flask hits takes 1 point of damage from the splash.

*Chaotic:* A direct hit by a flask of chaotic aligned liquid deals 2d4 points of damage +1d4 per two ranks in Craft (alchemy) you possess *(6d4)* to constructs or lawful outsiders. Each such creature within 5 ft. of the point where the flask hits takes 1 point of damage from the splash.

*Lawful:* A direct hit by a flask of lawful aligned liquid deals 2d4 points of damage +1d4 per two ranks in Craft (alchemy) you possess *(6d4)* to elementals or chaotic outsiders. Each such creature within 5 ft. of the point where the flask hits takes 1 point of damage from the splash.
You can increase the Craft DC for this weapon in increments of 10; each time you do so, the range for each damage increment increases by 5 ft. (for example, if you increase the Craft DC to 30, you would deal full damage to all affected targets within 5 ft. of the point of contact and 1 point of damage to all other affected creatures within 10 ft.).

*Salve*
*Craft DC:* 15

You create a poultice that can be used as a standard action to heal yourself or a target within your natural reach for 1d8 points of damage per 2 ranks in Craft (alchemy) you possess *(5d8)* plus your practitioner modifier. You can only attempt to heal a particular creature with this ability a number of times per day equal to 1/2 the number of ranks you possess in the Craft (alchemy) skill plus your practitioner modifier *(9/day)*.

You can increase the Craft DC for this item in increments of 10; each time you do so you increase the healing granted by the salve by 5.

*Note:* Salves can stop bleeding. Salves cant heal creatures that only regain hit points by repairs or spells such as make whole (mainly constructs/objects), but generally can heal undead and similar types of targets.


*Warleader* - _Sister Mercy casts her gaze around the young acolytes. Picking a black-haired youth, she asks, You have lain ghouls to rest before, have you not?

She senses the boy shaking his head and sighs; When had she become the grizzled veteran? Straightening up, she rallies her charges, Alright, Heres what well need to do_

*Talents* 
*Spoiler*
Show

*Tactics*
Tactics are coordinated battle plans that require continuing direction from the practitioner to maintain. A creature must have line of sight to, and be able to see, the practitioner to benefit from a tactic. Beginning a tactic is a move action, and it can be maintained each round as a move or swift action. Once activated, you may switch between any tactics you know each time you use a swift action to maintain an ongoing tactic. Tactics affect all allied creatures within a radius of 10 ft. + 5ft. per rank in Diplomacy *(55 ft)* you possess, and may be centered on any square you have both line of sight and line of effect to. You may recenter an ongoing tactic at a new location as part of the swift action used to maintain it. The benefits of your tactics end immediately if you are helpless, killed, paralyzed, rendered unconscious, or stunned.

When you first gain the Warleader sphere, you gain the following tactic:

*Aggressive Flanking*
While within the affected area of this tactic, allied creatures are considered to be flanking as long as they both threaten the same creature, regardless of their comparative positioning.
*Shouts*
Shouts are sound-based effects centered on the practitioner that affect creatures in an area of effect centered on the practitioner with a radius of 10 ft. + 5 ft. per 2 ranks in Diplomacy the practitioner possesses *(30 ft)*. The practitioner may choose whether or not to include himself in the effects of his shout. The effects of shouts last for a number of rounds equal to 1 + 1 for every 4 ranks in Diplomacy you possesses *(3 rounds)*, and use your ranks in Diplomacy instead of your base attack bonus when determining any saving throws. Unless otherwise noted, using a shout is a standard action. Deaf characters or characters otherwise lacking the ability to hear gain a +5 bonus on all saves against shout effects, and must attempt a saving throw against a shout even if its effects would be beneficial. Practitioners in the area of a silence spell or otherwise unable to make a sound cannot use shouts until they are once more able to be heard.

While some shouts only affect allies or enemies, others affect all targets within their area of effect. When performing such a shout, you may spend a move action to warn your allies to cover their ears and negate the effects, but doing so gives enemies within the area of effect a +5 bonus to their saving throw against the shouts effects. Some shouts may require you to expend your martial focus, as described in their entry.

When you first gain the Warleader sphere, you gain the following shout:

*Fierce Shout*
When you use this shout, you and all affected allies gain a +1 morale bonus on damage rolls on their first attack each turn. For every 2 ranks in Diplomacy you possess, this morale bonus to damage is increased by +1 *(+5)*. This is a mind-affecting emotion effect.

----------


## Xanyo

Alright, time to work up a sphere summary.

*Spoiler: Yzara's Spheres*
Show

General Options/Effects
*Inspired Surge:* Increase wild magic chance by 100% to add one unknown talent to a casting of a sphere ability from a known sphere.

*Moldable Talents:* One talent that can be changed each day or as a full-round action by spending 1 arcane reservoir point.

*Martial Flexibility 7/day:* Can gain combat feats or talents (cannot be base sphere) for 1 minute. Swift action for one, or move action for two. Cannot have two instances of this ability overlapping.

*Horrifying Imagination (metamagic):* Increase casting time by one step and +1 spell point to make targets of a sphere effect (or anyone rolling a save against it) shaken for 1d4+1 rounds (Will negates, same DC as sphere effect), or +2 spell points for frightened on failed save and shaken on success. Mind-affecting fear effect, can only affect a target once with a single use.

*Virtuoso:* Observers must attempt a Perception or Sense Motive check opposed by my Skilled Casting perform check to realize that I am even invoking magic.

*Skilled Casting:* You must succeed at a perform check to use any sphere ability. The DC of this skill check is 15 + the abilitys caster level (24 for most uses, 27 for Mind). For every 2 points by which this skill check falls short of this DC, the ability manifests at -1 caster level. If this reduces the ability to a caster level below 0, the manifested ability fails and any spell points used are lost.

*Mental Focus:* Your magic requires you to have a focus that is not always possible to achieve. You normally have focus, but lose it whenever you fail a save versus mind-affecting magic, have a critical hit confirmed on you, or a condition causes you to lose the ability to concentrate (such as being nauseated or helpless or failing a forced concentration check such as from being entangled). Using magic without your mental focus requires you to attempt a concentration check (DC 20 + 1/2 caster level) to produce the desired effect. Failure means time (and any spell points) are spent, but no effect happens. If focus is lost, the caster can refocus by meditating as a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity.

Divination
*Divine*
*Casting Time:* 1 minute (or standard action for 1 spell point)
*Duration:* concentration (full-round, flat-footed while divining)
*Range:* long (760 ft) emanation

*Divine Magic:* Divine for magical auras, requires Knowledge (arcana) to identify sphere (DC 15 + CL).
*Viewing:* You may spend a spell point to divine, transferring your point of view to any point within range. You may see and hear from this location. Not blocked by wood or stone, still blocked by lead. However, the locale must be knowna place familiar to you, or an obvious one such as a distance and direction. The sensor does not move, can rotate it. This ability creates a scrying sensor, which can be detected (Perception DC 29) and dispelled.
*Divine Hostility:* You may divine whenever a creature or an object within range takes hit point damage. In addition, you gain knowledge as to the amount and type of damage dealt and from what direction the damage was dealt from. If the source of the damage is inside the area of your divine effect, you also learn what square the source occupied.
*Divine Charm:* You may divine for the presence of charm, compulsion, possession, and Mind sphere effects. You do not need to attempt a Knowledge (arcana) check to identify the school or sphere of these abilities.
*Divine Warp:* You may divine the presence of portals, rifts (including extradimensional spaces), and teleportation circles, both active and inactive within range. If you perceived a target teleport within the last hour, this also reveals to you the general direction and distance of their teleportation.

Warp

*Teleport* 
*Range:* Touch or personal
Standard action to teleport creature and up to heavy load to any place within close (45 ft) range, can spend spell point for medium (190 ft) range. You must have line of sight to your destination (can spend spell point to ignore).

*Extradimensional Storage* 
Access as a move action (spell point for swift), can don with same action. Capacity 25 lbs/CL (225 lbs).

*Destruction*
*Thunder Blast*
*Range:* melee or close (45 ft) range ray
Touch attack deals 5d6 sonic damage (spell point for 9d6). Targets must make a DC 22 Fort save or be deafened for 2d4 rounds.

Mind
enchantment (compulsion) mind-affecting
*Save DC and CL:* DC 24, CL 12
*Subtlety:* If a target succeeds on their save against one of your charms, they must immediately attempt a second Will save. If they fail this second save, they do not realize they were the subject of an attempted mental assault.

*Charm*
Standard action, close (55 ft) range. Lesser charms only work on a given creature 1/day. Greater charms cost a spell point, powerful charms cost 2. Can spend a spell point to target up to 6 additional creatures (1 per 2 CL).

*Suggestion*
Lesser: Creature follows very simple request of a sentence or two (Will negates). Lasts until task is complete, up to 12 hours.Greater: As lesser, up to basic request. Very simple request imposes -2 on the save.Powerful: As the lesser charm, but the creature obeys any course of action given, so long as the suggestion is not obviously fatal or against the targets nature. Basic requests cause the save to be made with a -2 penalty, while very simple requests cause the save to be made with a -4 penalty.
*Fear*
Lesser: Shaken for 12 rounds, Will negates.Greater: Frightened for 12 rounds, or shaken on successful Will save.Powerful: Panicked for 12 rounds, or shaken on successful Will save.
*Project Thoughts*
Lesser: You may project a telepathic message to a target consisting of no more than 25 words. If you and the target do not possess a shared language, this form of communication is impossible. Unlike other lesser charms, there is no limit to the number of times you may use this on a target in a day.Greater: Your projected telepathic message does not have a word limit, although communication is carried out in real time and you must concentrate for as long as you communicate. You can communicate with the target even without a shared language.Powerful: This functions the same as the greater charm, except the target may also respond to you with their own projected telepathic messages, allowing for two-way communication.


Fencing
*Fatal Thrust:* +2d6 sneak attack
*Feint Strike:* Whenever you succeed at a feint against a creature, you may make a single attack against them with any weapon you are wielding as a swift action. You may expend your martial focus to instead make this attack as an attack of opportunity.


P.S. How do we want to be a group? We've got four warriors and two non-warriors. Three of us have a buncha ranks of Perform, two of which do magic dancing. I'm thinking something like, half of us are performers in our traveling troupe or whatever. The rest of us are guards and the, ummm, fortune teller? Whatever role Arae fills. People that are well informed may be aware that we do a little more than dance (I'm pretty good at not giving that away though, at least for myself). Average people may just see a quirky dance troupe with some unusual personalities. 

Which Perform skill is Orlando gonna have?

----------


## Taelas

If we're going to pretend to just be a group of traveling performers... Tamsin does have a pet bear and falcon... Plus, he's a sharpshooter. Classic performances, if somewhat underwhelming thanks to his utter lack of perform (and his Cha penalty).

----------


## Chromascope3D

Arae's primarily a traveling exorcist/mortician/funeral officiant, kinda in the Speaker for the Dead vein as I've been imagining her. She def has her own goals that she's aiming to complete but she's not in a particular hurry to complete them, as I imagine she trusts that fate will lead her in the direction she needs to go. If we were to commit to a traveling troupe bit, I don't think it would take much to convince Arae to join in -- she'd probably consider is a fun new experience -- but how many of her spirits would consent to that is another question entirely. :P

----------


## MontCestMoi

> P.S. How do we want to be a group? We've got four warriors and two non-warriors. Three of us have a buncha ranks of Perform, two of which do magic dancing. I'm thinking something like, half of us are performers in our traveling troupe or whatever. The rest of us are guards and the, ummm, fortune teller? Whatever role Arae fills. People that are well informed may be aware that we do a little more than dance (I'm pretty good at not giving that away though, at least for myself). Average people may just see a quirky dance troupe with some unusual personalities. 
> 
> Which Perform skill is Orlando gonna have?


Orlando sings; he's a tenor, though most of the songs he knows fall into the genre of "heoric ballad".  Sing what you know, after all.

Are we masquerading as some sort of a troupe of performers, or are you thinking actually being a troupe of performers?  I'd assumed we were a fairly typical "adventuring party" that had assembled for a specific task (e.g. recover the ring of winter) and had remained solvent afterwards, to do More Adventure.

----------


## Xanyo

I imagine we would perform as we search out opportunities for adventures. Gives a legitimate reason to travel wherever we wish and pick up rumors. When we find a good rumor we pounce on it. Traveling performers are expected to be strange folk, so people wont ask too many questions. 

As for how we ended up a party, half of us are veterans of Hellgate War and probably met through that. As for the rest of us, maybe our factions or patrons? Maybe weve got two subgroups, the veterans and the rest of us. The nonveterans were brought together by way of political machinations or something, perhaps for a task that would benefit from having a cover. Then the veterans, a preexisting group, were brought in as guards to keep the squishy party members safe. Then we found we worked well together, and the performer troupe dynamic was helpful, so we stuck together. 

Does anyone have major goals they would want to be proactive about, to guide us in some direction? If not, Im sure Lady Cassandra could point us in a useful direction.

P.S. A more refined idea for Orlandos power. 
*Spoiler: Power*
Show

*Narration*
Orlando sings a tale of epic deeds, describing the present battle and laying out a sequence of events (must be dramatic). Anyone that can hear him gets luck bonuses/rerolls when following the tale, but takes penalties for deviating from it. 

Drawback is that it announces intentions, and clever foes that know whats up may be able to find a way to benefit from it.

----------


## rypt

I hardly feel like we need any sort of cover to provide a "legitimate reason" to travel throughout the north.  It's not like some occupied territory where we're concerned about acting clandestinely.

----------


## Taelas

You're much less on guard against a troupe of traveling performers than a group of adventurers, though. I don't mind either way, but there could be benefits to it.

----------


## rypt

I guess I'm not clear why we'd be expecting folks to be on guard in the first place.  In my mind, the north is a dangerous enough place that there are more people in need of help than there are people available to provide it.  In which case, I don't see whose interests we are serving by disguising our intentions.

----------


## Chambers

Here's the Power I wrote for Bane. If you find this egregious for your character I've no problem coming up with a different one.

*Birth of the Kir-Lanan*

The Hate that lived inside Bane did not disappear when he died fighting Torm. It was not destroyed but instead released and took the form of thousands of godhating gargoyle-like beasts that were come to be called the Kir-Lanan. An entire race of hateful creatures spawned from the death of Bane like his final curse upon all living things. 

You were witness to the gods death and infected with part of his curse. You gain the Form of Kir-Lanan talent, a transformation talent of the Alteration sphere.

*Form of the Kir-Lanan* (transformation)

Spend 1 Spell Point to apply this transformation. It lasts for 1 minute per caster level without the need for concentration. You may only apply this transformation to yourself. You take on the form of a fiendish creature and gain supernatural powers. 

*Speed*: You grow leathery wings that grant a 60ft fly speed with Good accuracy.

*Aura of Evil*: You gain an aura of evil with strength equal to your highest caster level that grants a racial bonus to Intimidate checks equal to your casting ability modifier.

*Hatespawn*: You are healed by negative energy and injured by positive energy. You channel negative energy as a cleric of your character level.

*Special*: You may apply this transformation without spending a spell point. If you do it lasts for 1 round per caster level without the need for concentration. When the transformation ends you take damage equal to twice your character level.

---

If you don't have the base Alteration sphere you can still use this talent with Shapeshift but you can't take any other Alteration talents until you take the base sphere. The Aura of Evil will not hamper your Paladin abilities, as it's a supernatural Evil taint and not your own actions.

*Edit*

*Chromascope3D*, do you have any more details about your Nemesis?

----------


## Xanyo

> I guess I'm not clear why we'd be expecting folks to be on guard in the first place.  In my mind, the north is a dangerous enough place that there are more people in need of help than there are people available to provide it.  In which case, I don't see whose interests we are serving by disguising our intentions.


It benefits me the most, since as a character Im reliant on subtlety and not painting a target on my head. More generally, it means people will initially treat us as just normal folk, rather than unusual traveling warriors with uncertain motives. More significantly, not all places we go and factions we run into will take kindly to meddling adventurers. For a prime example theres the Zhentarim - and we even have a Zhent Fighter in our ranks. Generally, I just dont want to draw the wrong kind of attention. And also I want to put up some fluff to make our group unique; Im open to other suggestions.

----------


## Chromascope3D

> *Edit*
> 
> *Chromascope3D*, do you have any more details about your Nemesis?


Oh yeah! I included an entry for him in the Enemies box on her sheet:

*Spoiler: Sir Adham Rusah, Helmite Justiciar*
Show

Adham Rusah is a Helmite inquisitor working for the Hall of Vigilance to uncover Arae's potential ties to the events of the Hellgate War. While Arae herself would not mind blowing the coverup that followed tying the Harpers to those events, she knows that such would cause Vera a great deal of distress, and so she has avoided interaction with the justiciar. She and Sir Rusah have interacted at least once, with her evading an request for an official questioning and leaving the city shortly after.

Otherwise I haven't put too much more thought into specific details, other than that he's probably an old guard who views Kelemvorites with some suspicion, given how young their god and congregation are compared to the long established evil reputation of previous bearers of the Death domain.

----------


## Athaleon

Here's a summary of Kel's Spheres talents. I should also point out that Kel would have a Power from his Seasons of Adventure rolls (most likely from his encounter with Vhaeraun), and his choices regarding the Harpers make him a Veteran of the Hellgate War and advanced his reputation with the Council of the Wood to Major.

*Spoiler*
Show


Special

- Five times per day, as a Move Action, Kel may gain a temporary casting talent (other than a base sphere) for 1 minute. [Expanded Knowledge class feature]
- When full attacking with melee weapons, Kel may cast a Sphere effect (with a casting time of 1 Standard Action or less), or concentrate on an existing effect, as a Free Action. All attacks take a -2 penalty. [Spell Combat class feature]
- When casting a Sphere effect that requires a touch attack, he can deliver the effect with a weapon attack instead and apply both weapon damage and the spell to the target. Spells delivered via Critical Hit deal x2 damage (regardless of the weapon's crit modifier) or have the DC increased by 4. [Spellstrike class feature]

Warp
(Personal Warp drawback: Kel cannot teleport other creatures or unattended objects.)

- Teleport himself and up to a Heavy Load within Close Range. Line of Sight required. [Base Sphere]
- Can spend a spell point to increase range to Medium. [Base Sphere]
- Can spend a spell point to ignore the Line of Sight requirement. If the target location is occupied, he can spend another spell point to teleport back (or he takes damage and is shunted to a random safe location within 100 feet). [Unseeing Teleport talent]
- Can make an Intimidate check against an opponent within 30 feet as a free action after teleporting. [Jump Scare feat]
- Can use this as a Swift Action to a maximum of 5 feet per two levels. [Transdimensional War Dance arcana]
- Can use Dizzying Tumble (Athletics talent) with teleportation as though it were normal movement. [Dimensional Athlete talent]

Time
(Personal Time drawback: Kel can only use these on himself.)
(Altered Time drawback: Kel can only use Haste effects, not Slow.)

- Grant target +30' speed to all movement types (enhancement bonus), +2 AC and Reflex (dodge bonus). Maintain via concentration, or spend a spell point to maintain it for 1 round per CL. [Base Sphere]
- Additionally, grant target either an extra attack on a full attack, or +3 additional attacks of opportunity in a round. [Improved Haste talent]
- May spend an additional spell point to grant an extra Move Action each round. [Temporal Haste advanced talent]
- May spend an additional spell point to grant Fast Healing 3 for the duration of the effect. [Augment Healing talent]

Enhancement
(Personal Magics drawback: Kel can only enhance himself or his equipment.)

- Grant target equipment (weapon, armor, shield, ammo x50) a +4 enhancement bonus for Concentration +2 rounds, or spend a spell point to maintain it for 1 hour per CL. [Base Sphere + Greater Enhance Equipment + Deep Enhancement]

Destruction
(Energy Focus drawback: Kel may only use Electric type blasts.)

- Electric Blast: Targets wearing metal armor (or made of metal) take -3 to AC and Saving Throws vs this blast. Can ignite combustibles, and melt metals with a low melting point.
- Shock Blast: Lower damage to 1d4 per level. Struck target must pass Fort Save or be Dazed for 1 round.
- Focused Blast: Blasts deal +1 damage per die when not used with a Blast Shape talent.

Protection
(Protected Soul drawback: Kel can only use these on himself.)
(Limited Protection drawback: Kel can only use Aegis talents, not Wards.)

- Deflection Aegis: Spend SP to grant target +3 AC (deflection bonus) for 1 hour per CL. [Base Sphere]
- Mystic Shell Aegis: Spend SP to grant target 3 layers that are removed first when targeted by Dispel effects. One layer can be expended in place of another Aegis when using (succor) talents.
- May spend SP as Immediate Action to Counterspell and reflect hostile single-target spell back at caster with successful MSB check. Use before rolling Attack or Saving Throw. Counterspell bonuses on both sides apply. Consumes one Aegis. [Reflection talent]

----------


## Chambers

Sorry I missed that. I'll get to work on writing up an appropriate power for Vhaeraun.

----------


## Chromascope3D

Updated Arae's basic talent table. About half of her talents are unset until she channels a spirit so I'm not sure how to handle that yet.

----------


## Chambers

1371 Dale Reckoning (Year of the Unstrung Harp)

The Phaerimm locked under the sands of Anauroch are accidentally released and the aberrant sorcerers surround and besiege the elven city of Everska. 

Khelben Arunsun transports a small elven army from Waterdeep to relieve Eversaka but his forces become trapped in the city. Backed by the Lords Alliance, Laeral Silverhand marches another relief force to Everska in the heart of winter but has not arrived yet.

The city of Sundabar has had two years to recover from the terrible injuries it received but there are some wounds that time alone can not heal. While a body needs medicine, the spirit needs wonder and refreshment as well. Sundabar reached out to all the free cities of the North for aid and many noble houses helped with the recovery efforts. On the two year anniversary of the Hellgate War the memories are still too vibrant and real for anything other than a somber memorial but House Thann, along with other noble houses of Waterdeep, sent representatives to the city to remember the fallen and honor the survivors. A small band of adventurers stumble upon a contingent of hidden deamonfey and deal with the problem.

Orc Chieftain Obould declares himself King and commands the land north of Evermoors and west of the Moonwood. The League of the Silver Marches is agreed upon by the cities of that region to band together in mutual defense against the rise of King Obould Many-Arrows. The High Ladys Alliance is led by High Lady Alustriel of Silverymoon.

Caught up by internecine strife the Harpers spend most of this year consolidating power between those deemed loyal. Many local assets lose all contact with their handlers and the reliability of the Harpers spy network suffers as they shrink in size. Those once considered allies are now viewed with suspicion by Twilight Hall as the Harpers enter a new era of uncertainty and misplaced trust.

A full year has passed since the treants of Tall Trees began reforesting and sealing off Hellgate Keep. They have blockaded the Turnstone Pass with an avalanche and diverted caravan traffic to the River Raurin. Turlangs plan is to expand the High Forest until it covers twice the size it is now but in typical tree-thinking fashion hes taking his time with the growth.

On the other end of the High Forest, the elves of Caerilcarn have rebuilt the old dwarfhold settlement called the Stronghold of the Nine. The Council has been reaching out to elves all over Toril and encouraging them to migrate to the High Forest, with some calling it New Earlann. The Council folk have had a warm reception in Everska but all trade and talk has been suspended as the elven Hidden City has become besieged by aberrations and their mind-slaved armies. Not strong enough to mount a military campaign, the Council has instead begun a relief effort to raise funds among the wealthy cities of the Sword Coast. The monies raised are buying food and medical supplies that need to be somehow brought into the city under siege.

Wherever the Black Road wanders, youll find a Knight of the North to walk it. Though the Zhents have seemed to pause their efforts at expanding into the North they have no intention of abandoning their current holds. The Zhentarim control the pass through the Graypeak Mountains at a critical time as the last leg of the Black Road is the main road towards Everska. The Knights are outnumbered by their entrenched adversary and are biding their time to make a decisive strike. A main difficulty they face is the corrupting nature of the Zhentarim; folk will turn a blind eye or lean aside to whisper news for a coin in their hands when times are tough. The Knights are having trouble learning who they can trust and who is a hardened Zhent as opposed to a paid informant.

The main task of the new Church of Kelemvor has been trying to convince people that Myrkul is truly gone. The former god of the dead relished having folk worry about him, a nagging thought always in the back of their mind. Kelemvor instead views death as a natural part of life, not to be avoided or feared but accepted when the time is right. His Doomguides have been seen traveling the roads of the North in this work and have made significant progress. Most folk now at least know that theres a new god of the dead and that their dogma is different.

The fledgling branch of Kelemvites in the North is run by a priest named Felius. Though small in number his group has an outsized influence because of their willingness to become involved and aid others. While his priests are traveling hes working out of a rented room in Silverymoon trying to figure out how to build the first temple to Kelemvor in the region.










Heres my idea for how the group came together based on the backgrounds and such. Edits and suggestions are welcome.

The group was formed in spring of 1371 in Sundabar during the two year anniversary memorial for all who fought during the Hellgate War. Arae was getting ready to get out of Sundabar to evade the inquisitive justicar while Yzara was there at the behest of House Thann, as part of the entertainment for the nobles at the memorial. The group of you stumble upon half-fiends living covertly in the city. The daemonfey of House Dlardrageth are elves that long ago turned toward demon worship and were released with the destruction of Hellgate Keep. A coven of them had infiltrated Sundabar in the wake of the Hellgate War and were consolidating their power when the group of you discovered them.

1371 Dale Reckoning (Year of the Unstrung Harp)

*In the House of Dlardrageth*

Freed from their stasis prison, the sun elf daemonfey of House Dlardrageth set out to learn what had happened in hundreds of years of their imprisonment. The city of Sundabar was known to them as Citadel Sundbarr and they used their ancient knowledge of the old city to find secret ways into and out of the underlevels. The elf supremacists sought to steal the secrets of the volcanic Everfire forge and infiltrated the lives and minds of the smiths there.

Through their corrupt magic the daemonfey imprisoned the minds of dozens of smiths. When your group discovered their plans they used the innocent smiths as fodder to cover their escape.

Make a choice.

*Diplomacy: Save the mind-enslaved workers and let the daemonfey escape.* 

Results: You showed mercy to those suffering under the fiendish compulsions and took them alive while the daemonfey escaped. The smiths, their families, and the Lord of Sundabar himself, Helm Dwarf-Friend, congratulate you on making the difficult choice to preserve life when a more bloody glory is tempting. The smiths are able to catalog the materials and plans that the daemonfey escaped with and provide you with a sample of similar ore to help with divinations in tracking the fiends. The Sundabar chapter of the Most Careful Order of Skilled Smiths & Metalforgers buy your group a three year adventuring company charter with Sundabar.

*Warfare: Kill the mind-enslaved workers and stop the daemonfey from escaping.* 

Results: ?



Each player gets one vote. Let's find out how you completed your first adventure together.

----------


## Taelas

Tamsin would vote for stopping the daemonfey, even if they have to kill the workers -- but he would be conflicted about it, so could relatively easily be convinced to save them instead.

----------


## rypt

Ordyn votes to save the workers even if it allows the daemonfey to escape.

----------


## Chromascope3D

Sounds good to me!

Arae would have been very vocal proponent for saving the smiths.

----------


## Xanyo

With her Mind sphere abilities, Yzara would see herself as most useful helping unravel the enchantments on the workers. Maybe one of the soldiers could try to get past and chase down the daemonfey, but they can always be tracked down later. Blowing their cover and revealing their existence will create plenty of problems for them on its own. 

Save the workers.

----------


## Athaleon

Kel would be loath to let the demonfey escape, but there will be other chances to hunt them down. The smiths' knowledge is extremely valuable (possibly irreplaceable if they were all to be killed), especially to a city still recovering from the last war.

----------


## MontCestMoi

Zero surprise, but Orlando would prioritize the Rescuing of the Innocents over the Chastening of the Wicked.

----------


## Chambers

> Zero surprise, but Orlando would prioritize the Rescuing of the Innocents over the Chastening of the Wicked.


Yes not surprising at all, but it's useful sometimes to get a baseline reading. What's your reaction to the Bane power? Please don't feel like you're stuck with it if you really don't like it.

Here's the results for *In the House of Dlardrageth*.

Save the mind-enslaved workers and let the daemonfey escape.

You showed mercy to those suffering under the fiendish compulsions and took them alive while the daemonfey escaped. The smiths, their families, and the Lord of Sundabar himself, Helm Dwarf-Friend, congratulate you on making the difficult choice to preserve life when a more bloody glory is tempting. The smiths are able to catalog the materials and plans that the daemonfey escaped with and provide you with a sample of similar ore to help with divinations in tracking the fiends. The Sundabar chapter of the Most Careful Order of Skilled Smiths & Metalforgers buy your group a three year adventuring company charter with Sundabar.


1371 Dale Reckoning 

*Summer in the City of Splendor*

If there's something Cassandra Thann likes more than having an important role in social events it's for her own House to gain favor through glorious deeds and create more reasons to host parties for her to show off. Her retainer discovering a fiendish plot, thwarting it, and saving the lives of the innocent smiths is a story that she wants to hear in person and so she's invited the recently chartered company to the Thann estate in Waterdeep. Traveling on House Thanns coin means traveling in style and safety and for once you are the pilgrims being guarded on the road.

Once in Waterdeep, Cassandra does not have that many demands on your time. Those who enjoy fancy dinner parties enjoy them while the rest suffer through the whims of nobility. She encourages you to pursue your own business while in the city for the summer and offers her villa free of charge with the caveat that you do no evil and keep her abreast of any juicy rumors and gossip.

How do you spend your Summer at House Thann?

Choice one or make your own plan.
Investigate the elemental lodestones from the Sundabar forge. Understand their properties and theorize what the daemonfey want with them.Research the House of Dlardrageth and where they came from and what their motives might be.Spend time getting to know the social circuit of Waterdeep nobility. Are you trying to make new friends or just digging for rumors?Get lost in the City of Splendors. Pick a craft or profession and live like a local for the month.Look for more work. Now that youve a bona fide adventuring company charter you can attract both more lucrative contracts and hire your own sellswords to fill out your numbers.

----------


## rypt

Having encountered them a number of times in the past, Ordyn believes he has some idea of what the daemonfey are trying to accomplish, but does not know how they're intending to accomplish it.  He elects to investigate the elemental lodestones from the Sundabar forge in the hopes of understanding what the daemonfey want with them.

----------


## Xanyo

Yzara pushes her comfort zone, exploring the noble social circles and trying to establish positive relations. She isn't the most confident in such situations, but she can at least pretend otherwise. The value of connections is hard to overstate, and she thinks Lady Cassandra would agree. She'll save the others the trouble of repeating the story dozens of times to curious nobles.

----------


## Chromascope3D

I imagine that Arae is gonna do much the same as she was already doing: walking among the people, healing hurts and properly laying to rest the dead of those who could otherwise not afford it, taking what alms she can for the sake of the new cathedral and otherwise proselytizing and spreading the good word using Profession (Mortician).

----------


## Taelas

Tamsin is going to just explore Mount Waterdeep with his animal companions.

----------


## MontCestMoi

> Yes not surprising at all, but it's useful sometimes to get a baseline reading. What's your reaction to the Bane power? Please don't feel like you're stuck with it if you really don't like it.


The Bane power is fantastic.  Orlando has definitely used it, but maybe three times?  I haven't decided if its a more 'you-wouldn't-like-me-when-I'm-angry' or an 'this is the only way to preserve life, so I guess I'm doing this' thing.  Even though using it isn't evil, it's definitely an Uncomfortable Thing for him to do.  I don't anticipate using it frequently in-play, but if there's something better than a paladin sprouting demonic wings and suddenly also being evil, I can't think of it.

Summer in Waterdeep.  Orlando is very much about looking for more work.  Though, of course, he would call it a 'Searching for a Quest', with the capital Q being entirely audible.  Part of that involves poking around taverns and such, but definitely swinging by the Old Xoblob Shop, too.  It's like the Wall Drug of Faerûn.

----------


## Athaleon

Research on the House of Dlardrageth sounds right up Kel's alley.

----------


## Chambers

*Edit*: I have setup a Discord server for this game. If people are interested I'll PM you the link.

---

The Summer of Splendor is profitable for each of you as you spend your time wisely. Both Yzara and Orlando find suitable contracts for the years remaining adventuring season from their new friends in the High and Low parts of town. Arae and Tamsin settle down for a few weeks and take a breather from the stress of the road while Kelveroth and Odryn team up to find out what their fiendish foes were up to.

Ordyn gains Lore: Magic Item Crafting (2 ranks)
Yzara gains Lore: Waterdeep Nobility (2 ranks)
Arae gains Lore: Waterdeep Clergy (2 ranks)
Tamsin gains Lore: Waterdeep Castle District (2 ranks)
Orlando gains Lore: Waterdeep Dock Ward (2 ranks)
Kelveroth gains Lore: House Dlardrageth (2 ranks)

A thousand years before elves first taught magic to the humanfolk of Netheril, the sun elf House Dlardrageth turned to demon worship and in turn corrupted many other houses of elven nobility. Their deceit was eventually discovered and caused the Seven Citadels War which ended with them either destroyed or imprisoned beneath the earth in stasis fields; their leaders in one prison that would become Hellgate Keep, their main armies in another dungeon whose name and location would be lost to time. 

Their corruption was so great and widespread that the elves of Myth Adofhar, in their shame at the actions of their cousins, placed the entire city and its mythal in a stasis field outside the time frame of Toril effectively shunting the entire city to some point in the future. It has yet to reappear.

The elemental lodestones taken from the volcano underneath Sundabar are mostly used for infusing living elementals into metal weapons and armor. These particular lodestones are useful for imprisoning the spirits of earth and fire elementals, attracting them and then binding them. Experimenting with the lodestones shows that they could be used in reverse to repel and disband certain kinds of energies. The effect is weak with the limited amount of lodestones available, but in theory a large enough supply could create a constant dispelling effect over a large field.

---
Lady Cassandra Thann wishes you a fond farewell at the end of your summer and tells Yzara to come back with more exciting stories to tell. 
Where do you decide to go?

Choose one option for your primary mission and one for your secondary mission.

From One House to Another
Resupply, Recovery, and Reacquisition
Cracking Skulls
House Dlardrageth Investigation

*From One House to Another:* A caravan carrying luxury goods was attacked and captured while sailing down the River Rauvin near the Evermoors. Trolls are blamed but which trolls care about jade hairpieces and glass figurines? Payment is for recovery of the goods; any personnel rescued is extra.

*Resupply and Reacquisition:* The Bloodaxe mercenary company out of Sundabar needs help completing their contract to protect Longsaddle from the Blue Sigil, a monstrous group of ogre mercenaries. The Blue Sigil outnumber the Bloodaxes 4 to 1 and almost all of them are ogres.

*Cracking Skulls*: Someone in Skullport has offended the wrong ships captain and must be taught a lesson. The Shipmaster's Hall needs a group of toughs to break up a smuggling ring operating in the docks and they were nonspecific as to how this should be accomplished.

*House Dlardrageth Investigation*: The Council of the Wood has invited your group to their Stronghold in the High Forest to try and track the movements of the escaped daemonfey. They know the location of a large vein of lodestone but its in the weird Star Mounts.

----------


## rypt

Are we voting for this one, or making independent selections?

----------


## Chambers

Whoops! Yeah, this is a party vote.

----------


## rypt

Believing that the daemonfey pose a very real threat to those who dwell within the High Forest, Ordyn wishes to pursue the *House Dlardrageth Investigation* as their primary mission.

Recognizing the noble cause of the Bloodaxe Company, he suggests that their *Resupply and Reacquisition* should be their secondary mission.

----------


## Xanyo

Send me that discord link, if you will.

Yzara considers the *House Dlardrageth Investigation* to be most suitable to her talents (and the best press), so that's her vote for the primary mission.

In agreement with Ordyn, *Resupply and Reacquisition* seems like a good option for a secondary mission. Unlike Ordyn, this is not out of the goodness of her heart, but rather because bailing another group out seems like a good opportunity to make connections and get more good press.

----------


## rypt

Oh, I missed the edit about the Discord server.  I'll take an invite as well.

----------


## Taelas

I'll take the Discord link too.

Tamsin agrees with the others and votes likewise; *House Dlardrageth Investigation* for their primary mission and *Resupply and Reacquisition* for their secondary. He is still annoyed at being forced to let the daemonfey go, and ogres are good, strong prey. Had there been more than rumors of trolls, he would likely have voted for that, though.

----------


## Chromascope3D

I'll take one link, please :p

Unsurprisingly, Arae will go with the majority here, since she feels some responsibility for the daemonfey being allowed to escape in the first place (though she holds her conviction that it was the correct idea at the time), and agrees that the mercenaries should be aided as well, lest they risk a whole settlement come to ruin.

----------


## Athaleon

No surprise here: Kel would make the *House Dlardrageth Investigation* his primary mission, and would be relieved (though unsurprised) that the others would see it the same way.

Likewise, he would support making *Resupply and Reacquisition* their next priority. A company of mercenary ogres who don't balk at attacking towns? The world is better off without them.

----------


## MontCestMoi

While he is entirely in accord with the rest of the Party, Orlando will express a wistful regret for their not having had a reason to brave the Foul Recesses of Undermountain, the Greatest Dungeon (and mass grave!) in the Realms.

----------


## Chambers

*House Dlardrageth Investigation* + *Resupply and Reacquisition*

The Council would like to borrow your sample of the lodestone for further tests. They offer to teleport the group from Waterdeep to the Stronghold to drop off the lodestone and then take folks to Longsaddle. The leader of the Council of the Wood, the wood elf Lady Morgwais Nightmeadow, suspects it will take a few weeks to work with the sample and _align the sympathetic resonances_ with the vein somewhere in the Star Mounts. They are not familiar with whats going on with the mercenary companies but are hesitant to fully believe the Bloodaxes claims about Blue Sigil. She advises that though ogres are generally nasty and hostile, they have the right to exist like everyone else and the fact that they have banded together for mutual aid and protection is worth investigating.

Who is staying with the Council and who is going to Longsaddle?

----------


## rypt

Given his history with the daemonfey, and in the interest of maintaining good relations with the inhabitants of the High Forest, Ordyn volunteers to remain with the Council.  He urges the others to heed the Council's warning about the Bloodaxes.

----------


## Chromascope3D

Arae excuses herself to find a secluded locale to talk aloud.

*Spoiler: A Council of the Dead*
Show

*Moira*, an elf and priestess of Mystra, is in favor of staying and helping the Council with their research.
*Daincanta* concurs with *Moira* and further posits that, as both a scholar and gnome, he should be allowed to be dominant during the process, since if anyone should study magic rocks, it should be him. 
*Lugus*, the dwarf, also wishes to stay if only to make sure the elves don't try anything out-of-hand. 
*Brigid*, the human warrior, wants to join the expedition to crack some skulls. 
*Suibhne*, the drow con, is generally uninterested either way, but favors staying to avoid needless personal risk. 
*Vera*, the Harper, is interested in studying the relic, but feels that if the Council's warning proves to be accurate, her skills as a diplomat could be more needed in Longsaddle. 

Though the majority wishes to stay, *Arae* feels that it is her duty to help prevent premature death, whether by negotiating a truce between the two parties or, if worse comes to worst, driving off the aggressors. She considers vetoing the majority, but *Lugus* relents under her reasoning and changes his vote.


Arae returns, announcing her intention to join the Longsaddle team.

----------


## MontCestMoi

Orlando will volunteer to be part of the group going to Longsaddle.  The right to exist every creature surely has, though to do evil with that existence is a crime which compounds the evil itself.  If it's possible to find a peaceful resolution to the situation, he'll be thrilled, though he considers the ogres organizing just as menacing as it is hopeful; anyone or any_thing_ that can convince ogres to follow them is bound to be powerful, after all.  Then again, it's certainly possible a group that's calling themselves *The Bloodaxes* might not be entirely on the up-and-up, too.  An open heart and open eyes is what the situation calls for (as well as using Stricture to compel some honesty).

----------


## Athaleon

Kel would stay with the Council. He is after all one of their most dedicated servants, and truthfully he'd be uninterested in disentangling the moral quandries of quarreling mercenaries.

----------


## Chambers

*Longsaddle* (Tamsin, Orlando, Arae, Ordyn)

Longsaddle is a trading post village notable for two things: beef and mad wizards. Farms and ranches surround Longsaddle for miles around and the village of little more than 100 folk will swell to nearly four times that number of people and thousands of cattle during the trading season. The village is the private demesne of a family of powerful wizards named the Harpells who live in a massive mansion protected by a dome of magical force. The Harpells control the wardings that surround the village and blast any hostile force that gets too close.

The doors of Ivy Mansion have been closed for months and no one has seen any of the Harpells for the same time. Its no mystery why they are gone; the family leader Malchor took his entire family off-plane for a vacation. The Harpells hired the Bloodaxe mercenary company to keep the peace while they were gone but they forgot to mention when they would return. Velkor Minairr is the field commander of the Bloodaxes and hes done a good job of keeping the village safe from rustlers and other petty criminals, but now the village is in the full swing of cattle trading season and regional scavengers are taking advantage of the wizard's absence. Cattle thefts have become more common and better organized led by the Blue Sigil ogre company. So far there have been two deaths because of the ogre raids, two ranch hands that tried to fight them off instead of fleeing.

Velkor knows the full strength of the Blue Sigil is far above his own companies and is not certain of the outcome were they to take to the field in numbers. He wants to avoid a pitched battle unless hes convinced they will win and needs help finding a way to get the ogres to stop their raids.

*Make a choice.*

_Warfare._ 

The Bloodaxe Mercenary Company is chartered out of Sundabar and is actually owned by the current Lord of Sundabar himself, Helm Dwarf-Friend. Due to this connection the field commander Velkor is able to draw on reserves of credit to hire extra swordhands from the ranchers and local toughs, enough to pay for a militia 150 strong. Their strength added to the Bloodaxes current roster of 70 would leave your side outnumbered by only 2 to 1 against the ogres in a stand up fight or even better odds if youre able to whittle the ogres down through skirmishes and ambushes before committing to pitched battle.

The risks are high as casualties on your side are all but guaranteed; a rancher with sword in hand and a season or two on the road is no match for a hulking ogre. The rewards are commensurate with the risk as youd effectively demolish the entire Blue Sigil clan, taking whatever loot theyve stolen for yourselves.

The Bloodaxe company fields 20 mounted knights supported by 40 Infantry and a squad of 10 Archers.

_Diplomacy._ 

The Blue Sigil is an unknown in a land where the strange and unknown are dangers to be feared. Theyve been a successful mercenary company for 15 years now and maintain their home in a half-ruined castle now named Mogs Keep, named so after the current leader of the Blue Sigil. Mogs Keep is a half days ride away from Longsaddle in the western foothills. Only the truly desperate, depraved, or those with secret motives would hire an orge for anything, let alone a whole company of them to act in force. Blue Sigil is eager for battle and their rudimentary organization has done nothing to blunt their bloodlust and fearsome practices.

Mog is smart enough to know that the mages who live in Longsaddle would destroy his entire company if they bothered them but somehow the ogres have learned the wizards are gone. Negotiating with ogres is actually quite simple; either they agree to your terms or they try to eat you. Some of the local ranchers want to simply give the ogres some cattle as tribute until the Harpells get back. With any other group of ogres its an even chance they just eat you instead but Mog is cunning and can recognize a deal when he sees it. Free food for doing nothing is practically the dream of most ogres.

_Skullduggery._

The Harpells were the sword hanging over the heads of the ogres that prevented them from raiding the town. One bartender suggests that the simplest solution is to convince the ogres that the Harpells are back. There are a few other mages in town that could help with a Harpell impersonation, though they all lack the earthshaking Art of that family. The locals know the habits and peculiarities of the family well enough to attempt the trick but the problem with deceiving an ogre is that youve got to get close enough to talk to them and thats within grabbing and eating range. If you can figure out a way to keep the impersonators out of harm's way then the local talent will agree to the con.

Another bartender disagrees and says that the real simplest solution is to hire the Blue Sigil to go somewhere else. Theyre a mercenary company, give them a job that sends them away. Unfortunately this bartender doesnt also have the coin on hand to pay the ogres wages but says they charge about 500gp a week.

----------


## Chromascope3D

Arae has two questions:
1. Is it possible that the Blue Sigil are currently under contract themselves? She favors the second option but if their opponents are currently being paid to specifically harass the town then the truce offering may fall upon deaf ears.
2. Has anyone attempted to contact Malchor Harpell during all of this? Does the town or do the mercenaries have any means of doing so?

----------


## Chambers

As far as anyone can tell the ogres are not under contract to steal from the town. Just a target of opportunity for easy food now that the wizards are gone.

As for contacting the wizards, they left no forwarding address. What's the point of hiring mercenaries to look after your village for half a year if they're gonna call all the time and ask for help? It's possible there's some way to reach them inside the mansion but there's not a person in the village that is willing to try and break through the wards to get inside.

----------


## Chambers

*Stronghold of the Nine* (Yzara, Kelveroth)

The High Forest is the largest and greatest forest on Toril. When folk speak of the Savage Frontier, the High Forest makes up about 20% of it. While even greater thousands of years ago, its size today is due to the seemingly divine protection the forest enjoys along with the guardianship of the sylvan elves. The gods Eldath and Mielikki are known to personally intervene when loggers start setting fires and falling trees and the elves drive back orcs, drow, humans, and all others who would bring harm to the forest. Remnants and secrets of ancient elven civilizations lay hidden within the forest and the guardians seek to keep them that way.

5,000 years ago the Stronghold of the Nine was a fortress redoubt of the dwarven realm Besilmer. That realm is now all but forgotten with only the Stone Bridge to serve as a memorial. It was made a home again by Laeral Silverhand and her companions who restored the underground Stronghold and rebuilt the aboveground outbuildings. They lived there in peace for years until Laeral returned with an artifact that drove everyone there mad with jealousy. The companions fought tooth and nail against each other until the Blackstaff solved the problem.

The hold lay empty again for some time before being claimed again, this time by a group of sylvan elves that call themselves the Council of the Wood. While some may think it odd that sylvan elves would live underground in an old dwarfhold, experts in the history of North know that the ancient kingdoms of dwarves, elves, and even humans lived together in peace more than once in both recorded and oral history. Since its humble beginnings 4 years ago the Council has gathered together the wisest elven minds in the region and they are a lamplight to the glories of the elven past and hopefully their future.

Lady Morgwais welcomes Yzara and Kelveroth to the Stronghold and give each a room in one of the underground guesthouses. The caverns are unlike any either has seen before as they were cleary formed by dwarven architecture but show the living touch of the elves. Bioluminescent moss crawls along the cavern walls to light the evenings and during the waking hours soft daylight filters through spellforged mist on the ceilings. As both of you are experts in the Art the Council invites you to help with the research.

At the end of the first week Lady Morgwais thinks that significant progress has been made. Being from Sundabar, the elemental lodestones were aligned with the Sundabar volcano and its energies but youve managed to break that connection and realign them with the local elemental spirits. They now lean strongly towards a series of deep caverns at the foot of the Star Mounts. Known as the Endless Caverns there are tunnels that the elve believe travel under the whole of the High Forest and down into the underdark. The Council has not explored these tunnels because the cavern is home to an old green dragon named Grimnoshtasdrano or the Riddling Dragon as the elves call him.

While you are deciding how to deal with the dragon a messenger and prisoner arrives from Turlang the Deeproot. Treants captured a daemonfey that was attempting to cross the Old Road into an old dungeon complex thats under the guard of elves from both Evermeet and Everska. The guardians of the Nameless Dungeon wanted to execute the feyri but Turlang convinced them to transport the prisoner to the Council, as he knew of your companys work and action against the daemonfey in Sundabar. The daemonfey has resisted the interrogation attempts so far but Lady Morgwais knows old rituals that will slowly strip the feyri of his magical protections and make him move vulnerable to divinations. The only problem with the rituals is that they are slow and take months to work making any information gained thereafter likely months old and too late to act on.


*Make a choice.*

_Diplomacy._

Though a terror on the wing Grimnoshtasdrano loves riddles and clever creatures. The moss-covered dragon bones of the previous occupant of his lair are the first things visitors see. Its a joke in poor taste but Grimnosh appreciates his preys reactions. The dragon has been known to make deals with lesser mortals if he finds their proposal entertaining. Yzara recalls a story she heard this summer of Grimnosh being allowed to bypass the dragonwards of Waterdeep 6 years ago to exact revenge on a former Harper who had wronged him. Given that the Dragon Mage of Waterdeep has allowed Grimnosh to enter once and parted on good terms, he might be persuaded to allow the green dragon to enter in disguise again to attend a social season as a guest of Lady Cassandra Thann. In return Grimnosh would allow the Council to take the lodestones they need, so long as they dont disturb his hoard.


_Warfare._

The daemonfey of House Dlardrageth have been a stain on the honor of the elves for thousands of years. Some among the Council have no compunction with accelerating the unbinding rituals. What would be a slow filtering of the fiendish essence would instead be a rapid banishment of the demonic soul. The ritual normally heals as it untangles the corruption, purging the fiendish and leaving only the elf, but when accelerated it simply rips out any forgeign influence like a spiritual amputation. The trauma to body and spirit is intense and leaves the elf broken and vulnerable once again without any supernatural resistances.


_Arcana_

The wisdom of the elves is to find a path forward where none existed before. When one conflict seems intractable, retreat and reexamine the situation. Approach from a different axis of understanding and see what was hiding in plain sight. Lady Morgwais suggests a trip through the recent past to jump back to the daemonfay's present.

At one point the daemonfey held your elemental lodestone in his hands, back in Sundabar. Follow the lodestone back in time to your fight against him. Transfer your reference point from yourself to him, then rewind in reverse to spy upon what he did after leaving Sundabar. The mages of the Council are surprisingly well-versed in Time travel magic and feel confident they can manage the ritual for you with a low, acceptable chance of temporal deportation.

----------


## Xanyo

Yzara volunteers to negotiate with Grimnoshtasdrano (although she has to manually boost her self-esteem to hype herself up for it). She plays into his ego with the invitation, arranging (if possible) a game of sorts to minimize the risk. She challenges the dragon to demonstrate his social aptitude by not betraying his identity (and incidentally not causing any undue concern about inviting such a dangerous creature amongst the nobility).

What does Kelveroth suggest?

----------


## MontCestMoi

Orlando will favor diplomacy with the Blue Sigil.  In the first place, they seem to have restricted themselves to theft with regards to Longsaddle, and as dishonorable as that is, it isn't a crime worthy of death.  In the second place, he doesn't trust the Bloodaxes (both in the sense that their honor is questionable, and in the sense that he doesn't know how well they'd do in battle).  It's also the option that is the least closed off; it leaves other options open, in the event that it isn't 100%.

And if the ogres don't agree to the terms of the deal, well then; an entire castle, filled with ogres?  That's worth _at least_ two or three verses.

----------


## Athaleon

Inviting the dragon to mingle with the nobility is a tremendous risk, and not one that they'll readily agree to. The scheme depends on the dragon not getting bored of high society and its vapid socialites, and we're responsible for any harm he does.

Meanwhile, if we pass up the information to be gained from "enhanced interrogation" of the prisoner it could lead to the deaths of a lot more than one person. The fate of the prisoner is harsh, but he would otherwise have simply been executed. The sooner the daemonfey are brought to heel, the better for everyone.

----------


## Chambers

*An Open Invitation*

Vhaeraun knows what he wants and recognizes he's not strong enough to get it by his Power alone. He encourages his followers to work with other elves to advance his cause and is more likely to become involved with their affairs as long as they are working for him. Though full of cunning his plans sometimes seem brash and unpredictable as he knows he must take chances that other deities wouldn't.

His gifts are intended to lure elves to his service or at least make them symapthetic to his cause, for his cause is the liberation of all elves from the shackles the other gods impose on them.

You gain the Cloak of Shadows power, a shadow talent from the Dark sphere.

*Cloak of Shadows* (_shadow_)

When you are targeted by a magic effect, as an immediate action you may spend 1 spell point and enhance your own shadow with power from the Shadow Weave to protect yourself from harm. Make a magic skill check against the magic effect. If you succeed then the magic effect is harmlessly absorbed by the cloak of shadows.

When you activate the Cloak of Shadows your features are obscurred by the sudden blot of darkness and the faint laughing of a male elf can be heared by those nearby. The strength of the voice grows in intensity with each time per day you activate the Cloak of Shadows. The laughter turns to whispered promises spoken in drow but able to be understood by all who hear it. Each time you activate Cloak of Shadows after the first use in a day, make a wild magic check. Each use increases the wild magic chance by 10%. This increase may not be reduced or negated by any non-deific means. If the result indicates a wild magic event the effect of the spell that triggered Cloak of Shadows is replaced by the wild magic event roll.

----------


## Taelas

Tamsin argues in favor of eradicating the ogres. While they may not have been a threat _yet_, they're ogres, and are more likely to become one than not. He knows ogres well: he's got favored enemy (giant). Ogres are just cunning enough to not want to antagonize a village full of wizards; unless Longsaddle wants to rely on Harpell protections forever, destroying the ogre threat goes a long way to securing the independence, plus it'd serve as a deterrent to anyone else that might want to jump at the village with the Harpells away (and who knows when the wizards are going to come back, anyway?).

While the mercenaries aren't particularly trustworthy, they're at least not ogres, and with the reinforcements from Sundabar, the fight is reasonable, especially with Tamsin around: he can scout the ogres through Talon, by having the falcon fly high enough above the ogres that they can't shoot it down. Hit-and-run tactics are literally his bread and butter. They aren't going to have a better opportunity to defeat them than right now, short of the Harpells returning. And even if the Harpells do return, that would more than likely just send the ogres elsewhere to wreak havoc.

Appeasing the ogres solves nothing, merely pushing the threat further down the line, as well as sending off a signal that Longsaddle is currently ripe for plucking. What happens if, once the offered beef is gone, the Harpells still haven't returned, or some other threat arises in the meantime?

Helping the villagers defend themselves is more productive, eliminates a threat to peace in the region, warns off other possible threats that even without their pet wizards, Longsaddle isn't a soft target, and likely saves the most people in the long run, even if some fall in battle now.

What he does _not_ say is that he thinks if the town isn't willing to defend itself, then they aren't really worth fighting _for_, either.

----------


## Chromascope3D

Arae grimaces at the thought -- though the reasoning is sound, the thought leaves a bad taste in her mouth. All sentient beings have the right to live by Kelemvor's grace, she notes, ogres and humans alike. But, there is wisdom in not giving up more information than those ogres necessarily know, and it would be wise to make alternative preparations in case negotiations were to break down. She favors *diplomacy*, but is not opposed to warfare. 

She has a few more questions: 
1. How many head of cattle does the town currently possess
2. How large are the ogre raiding parties typically

----------


## Chambers

There are about 3,000 head of cattle in Longsaddle right now between the farms, ranches, and cattle drive teams. That number is lower than what it should be at this time of the season by about 1,000; that's how many ranchers have left town early or driven somewhere else because of the ogre problem. Folks are losing 10 - 15 cattle per week now to the ogres which is double the amount they stole when they started the thefts. In other words, the ogres are taking more cattle each week and more ranchers are leaving town each week. If this continues for much longer the whole season will be a total loss.

With this type of food theft by monstrous creatures you might expect a solitary hunter or a small pack but these ogres have been taught rudimentary military tactics. They move by cover, shout basic commands at each other in the giant tongue, and maintain a rearguard while one ogre drags the cow. Their finesse is non-existent but the basic tactics are effective and they've managed to operate in teams of five. One ogre drags the cow while the other four protect them.

----------


## Chambers

*Longsaddle* (Diplomacy)

After some uncomfortable meetings with Vilkor and his lieutenants, you convince them that doing what the ranchers want to do is the best option here. The decision earns you few friends among the Bloodaxes who now go out of their way to avoid you, except for Tamsin. Many of the mercenaries shared his same sentiment and are still friendly with him. Getting Mog to agree to parlay was surprisingly easy. You waved a white flag at the next set of ogre raiders and they stopped their pillaging and returned to the Keep. A day later Mog arrived with two full squads of his best battle-ready ogres, ready for negotiations.

Much like a psychopath who has crafted a mask of civility to wear so as to not frighten the people around them, Mog has learned the rules of behavior that civilized people expect from each other. He agrees to the ranchers' tribute of two cows a week until the season ends, and if the wizards haven't returned by then, down to one cow a week. Mog also agrees to Ordyn's suggestion to try and raise their own cattle but you're not entirely sure how well that got translated.

Vilkor made one last ditch effort to provoke the ogres and demanded a weregild for the deaths of the two ranchers. Again Mog surprises you all with his readiness to negotiate. It seems he understands well the value of a person though he kept referring to people as hostages. In any case he agreed to give the families some man-sized loot they have at the keep as weregild for the dead. What use a rancher's widow has for a full set of platemail, shield, and sword is anyone's guess, but the debt is paid and the ogre problem has been dealt with for now.

*Stronghold of the Nine* (Arcana)

Some elves on the Council dont wish to share their knowledge about temporal manipulation with Yzara but given the nature of the daemonfey threat they agree to lead both her and Kelveroth through their rituals. They ask her to keep the details of the magical working to herself as a professional courtesy and then explain how Mystra has banned almost all uses of time travel magic with very few exceptions. They are deliberately vague about which applications are still allowed and how far back or forward one may go.

The ritual they perform with you sends a scrying sensor back into the recent past. You all follow in silence as it scrys upon the elemental lodestone still in your possession; your journey to the High Forest, your summer in Waterdeep, and your fight in the deep forges of Sundabar all happen in reverse. Everything freezes at a moment during the fight and the perspective shifts towards the daemonfey. In the vision he is grabbing lodestones and shoving them into a bag; in the present he is bound within a circle of protection in the Stronghold. Lady Morgwais resumes the travel of time and the scrying sensor follows the feyri in their flight from Sundabar.

You see a dozen feyri flight through the night, eastward at breakneck speed. They approach the ruins of Hellgate Keep but are battered by the awakened trees and forced down and out of the sky. Unable to go forward, they retreat and fly further south and east until theyre over the High Forest and take refuge in an abandoned city Kelveroth recognizes as the Elven Port. The feyri argue among themselves, though you can hear nothing. Your prisoner eventually takes orders from the one who appears to be their leader, a female feyri with gold hair that demonstrates her Art when she blasts one of her underlings with lightning. The sensor follows the feyri as he takes flight and heads north, traveling at night until he reaches the Everlund Pass near Silverymoon. He waits there until a hooded traveler makes their way from the city and meets the feyri. The traveler shows great respect to the daemonfey, bowing and kneeling before them and gives the feyri a gift, a silver globe. The feyri embraces the traveler who you now see is a female dwarf and afterwards flies back to the Elven Port with the trinket.

Youre not sure exactly what the globe is but the feyri leader uses it in some kind of divination ritual along with the elemental lodestones and gets results that shes evidently happy about. The next few weeks pass in Elven Port with the feyri crafting and upgrading their weapons and armor and reinforcing their positions within the elven ruins. You see them capture elves, centaurs, and humans and then interrogate, torture, and eat them. At some point their leader decides to make their next move and they fly low over the forest heading west, following the Old Road. Pitched battle soon follows as the feyri are ambushed by elven guardians and the leader retreats, leaving your prisoner behind.

----------


## Xanyo

Yzara knows the value of a secret, and if Mystra wants it restricted so it shall be. After they gain the information they need, she volunteers to alter her own memories of the event to remove her own memories of the technical details of the chronomancy ritual. It _is_ disappointing to lose such fascinating knowledge, but as sacrifices go that one is rather minor.

----------


## Athaleon

Kel would likewise understand the need to keep the spell secret. He would have liked to learn the spell, of course, but his time will come.

----------


## Chambers

Here's the IC thread!

----------


## Chromascope3D

Spellcraft: (1d20+11)[*23*]
Will: (1d20+14)[*33*]

----------


## Athaleon

Spellcraft: (1d20+17)[*19*]
Will: (1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## rypt

Spellcraft: (d20+12)[*24*]
Will Save: (d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## Xanyo

Spellcraft: (1d20+20)[*35*]
Will Save: (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## Xanyo

Knowledge (nobility): (1d20+16)[*21*]
Now I just need to not startle anybody when I become visible.

----------


## Chromascope3D

Nobility 1: (1d20+3)[*15*]
Nobility 2: (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## Chromascope3D

Channeling Moira, Hierophant of Mystra
*Spoiler*
Show

- Arae will take a taboo, preventing her from willfully lying or answering questions that she is asked.
- If anyone chose to participate in her séance this morning, they gain the hierophant spirit boon, which states "Your healing spells and abilities heal an additional 2 points of damage to each target. This does not affect healing conferred by magic items, nor does it add to fast healing or similar effects."
- She will take an additional 2 points of influence to gain access to her legendary incluence feats (Selective Channeling and Extra Channel) and will have used Propitiation to reduce her total influence to 2 out of 5 (All mediums start at one point of influence, and propitiation reduces influence by 1)
- For her Energy Font ability, she channels positive energy, and will gain Channel Resolve as a bonus feat for as long as she channels Moira.

Her Meditative Talents are as follows:
(1) Echoing Word (+5 targets)
(3) Align Object
(5) Bless
(7) Pain 
(9) Protection Sphere

Additionally she would have crafted 3 salves and 3 good-aligned liquids via Alchemy

----------


## Chambers

Reflex Saves

Kip (1d20)[*9*]
Yassarn (1d20)[*1*] 
Sage (1d20)[*19*]

Prince (1d20)[*12*]
Twins (1d20)[*20*]
Orlando (1d20+10)[*29*]

----------


## Xanyo

Reflex save: (1d20+9)[*13*]
Time to make some rats scream

----------


## Chromascope3D

(1d20+6)[*24*] reflex!

----------


## Chambers

Accidentally rolled in the IC thread. Deleted that post, rolling here.

Rats Will Save
(1d20+4)[*21*]
(1d20+4)[*19*]
(1d20+4)[*15*]
(1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d20+4)[*23*]

Mass Replenish
(1d20+4)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*18*]
(1d20+4)[*17*]
(1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## rypt

Ordyn's Reflex save: (d20+11)[*27*]

----------


## Athaleon

Kel's Reflex: (1d20+14)[*24*]

----------


## Chromascope3D

Ah I forgot to roll for madness mantra

Will Save DC 14 or be enraged at the start of next round
(1d20+18)[*23*]

----------

